# Happy New Year! Ringin' in 2013, Driveler (#52) Style!



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2012)

A safe and productive Happy New Year to all of you, my Friends.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

Woot Woot!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Come on SP!!! No SCOTS.......


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2012)

Err, like i said 


Happy new year... to a better one


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

kracker said:


> Come on SP!!! No SCOTS.......



Just for you


----------



## Crickett (Dec 31, 2012)

<-------popcorn


----------



## kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just for you


Now THAT is style


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was waiting forever for the page to load so i could lock the other thread and then a shot rang out from the grassy knoll....
Oh well, time to load the dehydrator with deer meat. 14 hours and the jerky will be ready!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

kracker said:


> Now THAT is style





I love that song! And just about EVERY other one they sing 



rhbama3 said:


> I was waiting forever for the page to load so i could lock the other thread and then a shot rang out from the grassy knoll....
> Oh well, time to load the dehydrator with deer meat. 14 hours and the jerky will be ready!



Oh man! Deer jerky sounds amazing! Silly question, how noticeable is the difference in taste? Is it really WAY better?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I love that song! And just about EVERY other one they sing
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man! Deer jerky sounds amazing! Silly question, how noticeable is the difference in taste? Is it really WAY better?



I like deer jerky a lot more than Jack Links or Oberto beef jerky. Everybody has a preference so you'd just have to try it and decide for yourself. I plan to bring some to Chehaw if ya'll are coming.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I like deer jerky a lot more than Jack Links or Oberto beef jerky. Everybody has a preference so you'd just have to try it and decide for yourself. I plan to bring some to Chehaw if ya'll are coming.



Very cool! I asked the Boss if we could go. Hayley will be at a Girl Scout sleepover in Savannah, unless she decides to ditch and come with us. Hope we get to see everyone!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Very cool! I asked the Boss if we could go. Hayley will be at a Girl Scout sleepover in Savannah, unless she decides to ditch and come with us. Hope we get to see everyone!



I'm on call for the Hospital that weekend but plan to go anyway.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm on call for the Hospital that weekend but plan to go anyway.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

Gotta get Rex into bed. He was tryin' to stick it out, but decided he'd rather sleep 

Happy New Year, y'all!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, hello to all of you fellow drivelers out there tonight.  It sure is good to be back home again.  

I have been trying to get home from Texas since early this morning.  However, my 6 AM flight reservations from Houston to Atlanta was obliterated by Delta at 4:30 AM today when I arrived to check in and get through that crazy security check.  Delta cancelled my flight and supposedly could only get me on the 12:25 PM flight instead back to Atlanta.  As usual, it was late and I finally got to Atlanta and back home tonight to Augusta.  Delta is NOT in good graces with me as I found out that they actually had a flight that left at 8:30 AM today from Houston and it had 22 empty seats and even another flight at 11 AM that had 2 empty seats.  They have the nerve to send me an email survey now wanting to know just how their services were on my flight !!!!!   Well they will be getting an earful of 4 letter words in size 36 letters written in RED tomorrow.  I sure hope they can read better than they give customer service.

With all of the bad stuff out of the way now......I hope that all of you will have a HAPPY NEW YEAR and please make it a safe one too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Somewhere a Big cajun Crawdad named Comeaux/Les Miles haz a case of da sad. Good comeback, Clemson.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I love that song! And just about EVERY other one they sing
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man! Deer jerky sounds amazing! Silly question, how noticeable is the difference in taste? Is it really WAY better?


WAAAAAAYYYY better, and I PROMISE, WobertWoo makes some of THE BEST I have EVER had the pleasure of trying!!!!!!!!!  Yes, when it comes to his jerky, I'm a "suck up"!!


Sugar Plum said:


> Very cool! I asked the Boss if we could go. Hayley will be at a Girl Scout sleepover in Savannah, unless she decides to ditch and come with us. Hope we get to see everyone!


 I plan on being there!


Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta get Rex into bed. He was tryin' to stick it out, but decided he'd rather sleep
> 
> Happy New Year, y'all!!


Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, hello to all of you fellow drivelers out there tonight.  It sure is good to be back home again.
> 
> I have been trying to get home from Texas since early this morning.  However, my 6 AM flight reservations from Houston to Atlanta was obliterated by Delta at 4:30 AM today when I arrived to check in and get through that crazy security check.  Delta cancelled my flight and supposedly could only get me on the 12:25 PM flight instead back to Atlanta.  As usual, it was late and I finally got to Atlanta and back home tonight to Augusta.  Delta is NOT in good graces with me as I found out that they actually had a flight that left at 8:30 AM today from Houston and it had 22 empty seats and even another flight at 11 AM that had 2 empty seats.  They have the nerve to send me an email survey now wanting to know just how their services were on my flight !!!!!   Well they will be getting an earful of 4 letter words in size 36 letters written in RED tomorrow.  I sure hope they can read better than they give customer service.
> 
> With all of the bad stuff out of the way now......I hope that all of you will have a HAPPY NEW YEAR and please make it a safe one too.


Welcome Home!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WAAAAAAYYYY better, and I PROMISE, WobertWoo makes some of THE BEST I have EVER had the pleasure of trying!!!!!!!!!  Yes, when it comes to his jerky, I'm a "suck up"!!
> 
> I plan on being there!
> 
> ...



I keep reminding him that he has to have some jigs ready for you at Chehaw. He said he's ready.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 31, 2012)

Merry New Year folks!  We started numbering Driveler threads at the beginning of 2012.  In the last year we've had over 50K posts ... not here as much as I used to be but I've read the most of 'em.  Not sure whether that's good or bad but I sure have enjoyed spending the year with with some of the finest folks I know.  Hope ya'll have a great one.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> I keep reminding him that he has to have some jigs ready for you at Chehaw. He said he's ready.


 I TOLD him you were a "keeper"!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Merry New Year folks!  We started numbering Driveler threads at the beginning of 2012.  In the last year we've had over 50K posts ... not here as much as I used to be but I've read the most of 'em.  Not sure whether that's good or bad but I sure have enjoyed spending the year with with some of the finest folks I know.  Hope ya'll have a great one.


You know you have MY heart, sweet sista!!! Don't see nor "talk" to you much, but we seem to stay on the same page! Love you!!!!!Happy New Year!!!!!!


----------



## 99Tarbox (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone!  8 minutes to go!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 31, 2012)

About to get loud on my end of the swamp!!!

My buddy is on the dock with a lot of tubes pointed up. He does this every year so we get a fireworks show right  out the front door.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Merry New Year folks!  We started numbering Driveler threads at the beginning of 2012.  In the last year we've had over 50K posts ... not here as much as I used to be but I've read the most of 'em.  Not sure whether that's good or bad but I sure have enjoyed spending the year with with some of the finest folks I know.  Hope ya'll have a great one.


You too, Tagbabe!!! 


Keebs said:


> I TOLD him you were a "keeper"!!


Yeah, whatever......


----------



## 99Tarbox (Dec 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Woot Woot!!



Ivy says hello and Happy New Year to Hayley  as well!


----------



## kracker (Jan 1, 2013)

Even though I haven't had the pleasure of meeting any of y'all in person, thanks for helping me survive 2012.

Happy New Year..............and 2012, you can kiss my behind 'til the white comes off.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 1, 2013)

Living in central time now - I forgot that the ball drop would air at 11pm here....so I turn the channel to NBC just after the ball dropped and see them broadcast two gay guys kissing as the first couple they show kissing.

Turned channel.   Back to Duck Dynasty.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year, may all your hopes & dreams for 2013 come true!!!!!!




















yeah, right....no, really..... G'nite folks!


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2013)

So, apparently santa brought somebody not far away a full auto for Christmas ... 




kracker said:


> Even though I haven't had the pleasure of meeting any of y'all in person, thanks for helping me survive 2012.
> 
> Happy New Year..............and 2012, you can kiss my behind 'til the white comes off.




Gunna have to agree with that, Kracker.

Happy new year folks ... Hope its good to each of you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm going to bed. Night, ya'll!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nite nite, may all your weird dreams be in color!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 1, 2013)

ekim22 said:


> Living in central time now - I forgot that the ball drop would air at 11pm here....so I turn the channel to NBC just after the ball dropped and see them broadcast two gay guys kissing as the first couple they show kissing.
> 
> Turned channel.   Back to Duck Dynasty.



Nice ... glad I watching CBS ... Letterman's a democrat but he ain't that bad.  



slip said:


> So, apparently santa brought somebody not far away a full auto for Christmas ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RB said there was lots of that going on here to ... I didn't go out to listen.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year folks!!

Hope you all have a safe, and prosperous New Year!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Years!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Somewhere a Big cajun Crawdad named Comeaux/Les Miles haz a case of da sad. Good comeback, Clemson.


It was a joy to watch!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Somewhere a Big cajun Crawdad named Comeaux/Les Miles haz a case of da sad. Good comeback, Clemson.



Watching the replay now.  4th qtr. and 6 minutes to go.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2013)

Might as well make coffee


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 1, 2013)

Mornin', did everybody make it through the night?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2013)

Mornin


Nice sig kaintuck


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year to all my buds and budettes.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Nice sig kaintuck





Sterlo58 said:


> Happy New Year to all my buds and budettes.



Mernin peeps...... How goes it?


----------



## crappiedex (Jan 1, 2013)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mernin peeps...... How goes it?



No deer so fer



crappiedex said:


> Mornin folks.



Yep


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 1, 2013)

Them city slicker weather people don't know potty mouth !! Been rainin' pretty good since 4:30 AM !! They say it is still a few hrs away to arrive around 10 AM up here !!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> No deer so fer
> 
> 
> 
> Yep



Hopin' to see some cruisers this afternoon......freezer has some space..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

Owwwiiiiieeeeeee. CatDaddy does bad things to your head the next day..................:
Welcome to 2013 errybuddy.

http://www.catdaddymoonshine.com/


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hopin' to see some cruisers this afternoon......freezer has some space..........



Guy huntin the clearcut next to me jus cruised by. Cuttin donuts an raisin cain in a chevy. Nice lookin truck, but unimpressive display to this ol redneck. Never even got it on 2 tires an the donuts were more like turns. He needs more motor to play as hard as he's posin


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Owwwiiiiieeeeeee. Cat Daddy does bad things to your head the next day..................:
> Welcome to 2013 errybuddy.



Yeah it'll bite back


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2013)

Moderation is key MC


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Moderation is key MC


I only had two cups of the stuff, plus, I'm not a moderator...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 1, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Moderation is key MC



We moderate him everyday, but it does no good.

Good morning all. Happy new year. 



It a wet one in the deer woods this fine morning


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm all for moderation in excess


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I only had two cups of the stuff, plus, I'm not a moderator...



How big where the cups is an all important fact.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We moderate him everyday, but it does no good.


Hush it JLA.......



Hankus said:


> I'm all for moderation in excess






gobbleinwoods said:


> How big where the cups is an all important fact.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hush it JLA.......






Time to do a little walking. Catch everyone later


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How big where the cups is an all important fact.



Also of note......did you refill either or both cups at any time, and how many times. Drinkin with 2 cups is major league type stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Time to do a little walking. Catch everyone later



Good luck..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Also of note......did you refill either or both cups at any time, and how many times. Drinkin with 2 cups is major league type stuff.



Wonder if he had a blue and a RED dixie cup.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2013)

Wowzers. I'm still alive!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Also of note......did you refill either or both cups at any time, and how many times. Drinkin with 2 cups is major league type stuff.



Also.... If at any time during the night were he drinkin distilled water or tap/well water....and is one heavier than the other by volume


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2013)

Going to climb a tree this evening. Looking at the messican weather radar, i should be there just in time for the rain to hit.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Going to climb a tree this evening. Looking at the messican weather radar, i should be there just in time for the rain to hit.



.....Figures.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Also.... If at any time during the night were he drinkin distilled water or tap/well water....and is one heavier than the other by volume



It was a small little plastic cup for use at the beach. You know, one of those that doesn't require refilling very often. Also, yes a bottle of water was handy and used at all times. It is very important to hydrate when infusing your blood with copious amounts of shine. However, I don't think the ratio of water intake to CatDaddy was estimated properly based on the pulse I felt in my cranium this morning..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was a small little plastic cup for use at the beach. You know, one of those that doesn't require refilling very often. Also, yes a bottle of water was handy and used at all times. It is very important to hydrate when infusing your blood with copious amounts of shine. However, I don't think the ratio of water intake to CatDaddy was estimated properly based on the pulse I felt in my cranium this morning..



Been there...done that......when your head feels like that a down feather hitting the floor sounds like a small explosion....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Been there...done that......when your head feels like that a down feather hitting the floor sounds like a small explosion....



Well, after a bout of home made breakfast burrito's my eye's have un-crossed and the pain in my head has subsided, so perhaps there is hope yet.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, after a bout of home made breakfast burrito's my eye's have un-crossed and the pain in my head has subsided, so perhaps there is hope yet.



Having my two favorite teams play almost back to back and on new years has left its mark.  

Sposed to meet the boys and watch the Nebraska game, but no so sure as of now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

Patriot44 said:


> Having my two favorite teams play almost back to back and on new years has left its mark.
> 
> Sposed to meet the boys and watch the Nebraska game, but no so sure as of now.



Come on Alice, put your big girl panties on and get over there..


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come on Alice, put your big girl panties on and get over there..



Back in the day, I would have tried to give myself an IV, failed, called a medic and been back drankin by now...

How did I survive.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

Patriot44 said:


> Back in the day, I would have tried to give myself an IV, failed, called a medic and been back drankin by now...
> 
> How did I survive.



I can see it now, bloodshot eyes, scary slime of some sort drooling from your mouth while giving it your best shot to stabilize one arm, while the other arm wields a needle and is shaking like a terminal case of Parkinson's. Determined desperation at it's best.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Going to climb a tree this evening. Looking at the messican weather radar, i should be there just in time for the rain to hit.



Don't forget your cursed rabbit's foot!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 1, 2013)

*New time.*

Happy New Year to all my Gon'er buddyz. I'll be sein ya when ya least expect it. Lol, Have a good and fun year. I'll be there, and you'll never see it coming.  Best wishes to all. Hey Hankus! That bass pond callin'.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2013)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy New Year to all my Gon'er buddyz. I'll be sein ya when ya least expect it. Lol, Have a good and fun year. I'll be there, and you'll never see it coming.  Best wishes to all. Hey Hankus! That bass pond callin'.



He oughta just go there, throw his rod/reel as far as he can in the pond, and drive home. Save himself all that aggravation.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 1, 2013)

Go primative fishing and don't lose tackle.



Cane poles float!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2013)

Hmmmmmmm, watch foosball, or shoot doves ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2013)

Hope everyone had a Happy New Year!!! 

Reckon I'll watch football......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmm, watch foosball, or shoot doves ??





Shoot doves!   

 I`m fixin` to git right in the midst of some collards, blackeyed peas, smoked hog jowl, fried pork chops, jalapeno peppers, stewed maters, cracklin` cornbread, sweet tea, then a nap, then ease off into the Kinchafoonee swamp hopin` a fat doe eases by late this evenin`.  

Happy New Year, ya`ll!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmm, watch foosball, or shoot doves ??



Quite the dilemma, ain't it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm out, people!
I don't have any doves, so i'm gonna go sit in a tree this evening and see if a suicidal doe is around. Supposed to take Timmay and lil' Timmay but haven't heard from him yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Shoot doves!
> 
> I`m fixin` to git right in the midst of some collards, blackeyed peas, smoked hog jowl, fried pork chops, jalapeno peppers, stewed maters, cracklin` cornbread, sweet tea, then a nap, then ease off into the Kinchafoonee swamp hopin` a fat doe eases by late this evenin`.
> 
> Happy New Year, ya`ll!!





rhbama3 said:


> Quite the dilemma, ain't it?






Tv'oing foosball, will shoot birds in a few !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2013)

I reckon I missed the Party.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Shoot doves!
> 
> I`m fixin` to git right in the midst of some collards, blackeyed peas, smoked hog jowl, fried pork chops, jalapeno peppers, stewed maters, cracklin` cornbread, sweet tea, then a nap, then ease off into the Kinchafoonee swamp hopin` a fat doe eases by late this evenin`.
> 
> Happy New Year, ya`ll!!



That sounds like a winner of a plan.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 1, 2013)

We had a doe come into the dove field monday. She started feeding till someone yelled she then just loped on off to the woods.

Deer are easy just pick one and drop the hammer.
Dove take timing, coordination, brains and a little luck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2013)

Scratch feed doesn't hurt either . . .




Late breakfast, fried poke chop, egg and cheese bisuit !!


----------



## kracker (Jan 1, 2013)

Had 4 deer in the garden this morning, a 6 point, mama doe and 2 yearlings. Aggravating rascals............


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 1, 2013)

Better harvesting equipment have reduced the feed available to late season doves.
The deer population increased at the same time and they come into the field and clean up everything left so the dove have nothing.

Doves have declined as a result.

Kill the deer!!!

And yes we need to help feed the poor starving dove to have them around for the children.
A few for the table is good too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2013)

Dadblame microwave went out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dadblame microwave went out












Okay, grabbing the shotgun, Suzie the crazy lab, jumping on 4 wheeler and to the field I go !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, grabbing the shotgun, Suzie the crazy lab, jumping on 4 wheeler and to the field I go !!!



 Have fun, wish I were there! Just looked at a powerline right out the window. Got about a dozen lined up, reckon how many I could get with one shot?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2013)

driving by, how ya'll doin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> driving by, how ya'll doin?



Barely, got home @ 3:00a, went to bed @ 4:00a, woke up @ 8:00a, went back to sleep til 12:00, got a case of draggin butt!


----------



## crappiedex (Jan 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Owwwiiiiieeeeeee. CatDaddy does bad things to your head the next day..................:
> Welcome to 2013 errybuddy.
> 
> http://www.catdaddymoonshine.com/



I once seen a fellar take on ol catdaddy and lost. Face first in the floor of a boat  He earned a new nickname that night.  

Time for a nap. Feast and be merry


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Barely, got home @ 3:00a, went to bed @ 4:00a, woke up @ 8:00a, went back to sleep til 12:00, got a case of draggin butt!


 I would be too!


crappiedex said:


> I once seen a fellar take on ol catdaddy and lost. Face first in the floor of a boat  He earned a new nickname that night.
> 
> Time for a nap. Feast and be merry



Yep, CatDaddy should be taken in small amounts, but it works good for the croupy cough!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2013)

I gotta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this compooter up, it's draggin butt too!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmm.....a tad bit better, but not much!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmmmm.....a tad bit better, but not much!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Better'n I thought!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, grabbing the shotgun, Suzie the crazy lab, jumping on 4 wheeler and to the field I go !!!



Yo phone broke or sump'n???  Was driving right by your house about that time ... had T ucker in the truck and everything!   

Went to see my baby boy this morning.  Good gosh a mighty he's looking GOOD!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2013)

Drizzled all day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2013)

Waiting on the rain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2013)

kang two in a row.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Waiting on the rain.





gobbleinwoods said:


> kang two in a row.



Awww Hail....Kang Gobbler!! May your rein last for 50 posts!  

Light mist most of the day here.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey kracker


----------



## kracker (Jan 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey kracker


I'll click on it later, I'm not going down the toady little Irishmans youtube path right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'll click on it later, I'm not going down the toady little Irishmans youtube path right now.



Are you prepping for the golden domers against Bama?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'll click on it later, I'm not going down the toady little Irishmans youtube path right now.





I went through all that trouble for you, I'm gonna delete it then


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

Toads, Domes and Leprechauns? What in tar-nation kind of drivel is this?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Toads, Domes and Leprechauns? What in tar-nation kind of drivel is this?



no one mentioned feathers, NC, or pine trees.


----------



## kracker (Jan 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Toads, Domes and Leprechauns? What in tar-nation kind of drivel is this?


Jeffro knows if I start watching Van Morrison on youtube, I'll end up watching Levon Helms videos and from there The Band videos and I won't be heard from the rest of the day.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 1, 2013)

kracker said:


> Jeffro knows if I start watching Van Morrison on youtube, I'll end up watching Levon Helms videos and from there The Band videos and I won't be heard from the rest of the day.



Youtube will do that to you.

Everytime someone posts one here i watch then start listening to the ones on the list afterwards.

You can get sucked in for hours!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2013)

kracker said:


> Jeffro knows if I start watching Van Morrison on youtube, I'll end up watching Levon Helms videos and from there The Band videos and I won't be heard from the rest of the day.





Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Youtube will do that to you.
> 
> Everytime someone posts one here i watch then start listening to the ones on the list afterwards.
> 
> You can get sucked in for hours!



Did y'all say somthin?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sat in a howling wind and saw one lousy hog right before dark on the other hillside. Timmay had a doe run off while they were walking in. Looks like breakfast for supper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

Dang slower n cold molasses in here aint it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2013)

its the nightly forum slowdown...... gotta love it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> its the nightly forum slowdown...... gotta love it.



Everybody still hung over?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Everybody still hung over?



I imagine the usual suspects are.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Everybody still hung over?



Heck nope, but the dog dat bit me ain got much hair lef on him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Heck nope, but the dog dat bit me ain got much hair lef on him.



Why'd you let a dog bite you?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 1, 2013)

Hair color mishap cover up fix attempt....


Take 2 



Be back in 25.... Or 35 depending on how resistant my gray is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hair color mishap cover up fix attempt....
> 
> 
> Take 2
> ...



Red, Purple,,,,,,,,,,Blue?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hair color mishap cover up fix attempt....
> 
> 
> Take 2
> ...



Gray is a good camo color. Add some light greens and browns, and you'll be set for the weekend! Won't even need a camo headnet!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hair color mishap cover up fix attempt....
> 
> 
> Take 2
> ...



You can not have grey at twenty six years of age.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey youngins, are yall having a good 2013. I dont really like the number 13.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey youngins, are yall having a good 2013. I dont really like the number 13.



Friday the 13th is usually my lucky day. I've got high hopes for this year.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Red, Purple,,,,,,,,,,Blue?



Well, it had gotten SOOOO blonde that I tried for a weeeee bit toned down. It came out an ash colored blah light brown.  

I hate the color wheel.  





rhbama3 said:


> Gray is a good camo color. Add some light greens and browns, and you'll be set for the weekend! Won't even need a camo headnet!



That's actually what I had.   

The root area looked great, everything above my ears looked decent, the ends.... were green. I've used Dawn liquid more on my hair than I EVER have on dishes.  





threeleggedpigmy said:


> You can not have grey at twenty six years of age.




You know my heart only has room for one Tripod.    

And of  course one Mini-Tripod.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Friday the 13th is usually my lucky day. I've got high hopes for this year.



Hope you have a lucky 2013 Hugh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope you have a lucky 2013 Hugh.



Thank you sir, and you as well.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Friday the 13th is usually my lucky day. I've got high hopes for this year.



I looked ahead to December to see when Hayley's birthday is....12/13/13 on a FRIDAY!!!! 

Rob said he's going to go out of town that weekend so nothing happens to him while she's home


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey youngins, are yall having a good 2013. I dont really like the number 13.



Well, since this is looking like the worst gov't administration in history, the worst economy in history, the worst taxation in history, and "Honey boo boo" and "Dance Moms" are hits, things aren't looking to well.
I need more tree time.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, since this is looking like the worst gov't administration in history, the worst economy in history, the worst taxation in history, and "Honey boo boo" and "Dance Moms" are hits, things aren't looking to well.
> I need more tree time.....



.....back to the pile.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, since this is looking like the worst gov't administration in history, the worst economy in history, the worst taxation in history, and "Honey boo boo" and "Dance Moms" are hits, things aren't looking to well.
> I need more tree time.....



If you would be so kind as to go ahead and plan all of your turkey hunting trips and fishing trips (by date) for the coming late winter and spring I would appreciate it. The NWS wouldn't know what to think when I go ahead and send them the dates of our severe weather outbreaks months in advance.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 1, 2013)

Okay, now down to bidness. 

Wobbert-Woo!  I need a list of bama-friendly foods that can be prepared without turning you into a lean mean scratching machine. 

Fresh veggies and meat I know. Offering you a ham sammich is obviously out of the question but I can always throw a big ol' pile of ham on a plate and top it off with some lettuce I guess. 

Oh and iffin you see a hog while we're hunting, you have to shoot him or sleep outside with Orange Fluffly Thingie (aka: FrankenKitty), Cookie, Phantom, Frost, Uncle Fester, Fidget, Sammich, Spotlight, Baron Von Baron, Lil'Bit, Peaches, Mama Kitty, Old Kitty, Stewart, Batman and your favorite loving canine Reese Cup.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

keebs said:


>


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, it had gotten SOOOO blonde that I tried for a weeeee bit toned down. It came out an ash colored blah light brown.
> 
> I hate the color wheel.
> 
> ...




Mini-Tripod gets all the ladies attention.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Friday the 13th is usually my lucky day. I've got high hopes for this year.


Ever try to make it to the 13th floor of a building? 


rhbama3 said:


> Well, since this is looking like the worst gov't administration in history, the worst economy in history, the worst taxation in history, and "Honey boo boo" and "Dance Moms" are hits, things aren't looking to well.
> I need more tree time.....



  forgot gun ban


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 707912



ok, ya'll are in good hands, I can call it a night now!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



And her royal hawtness shows up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ever try to make it to the 13th floor of a building?



Actually the condo we stayed in at that mega resort in PCB a couple of years ago was on the 13th floor. I guess they weren't superstitious.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2013)

I have already broken three of my New Year resoulutions. The only one I have left is not to get Banned.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I have already broken three of my New Year resoulutions. The only one I have left is not to get Banned.



Patience, the year is still young.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, now down to bidness.
> 
> Wobbert-Woo!  I need a list of bama-friendly foods that can be prepared without turning you into a lean mean scratching machine.
> 
> ...



No corn, no flour anything. Everything else is fine. 
I have no problem chooting a pig in da belly. You know how i feel about pork rats. 

Man, i watch a foobaw game till halftime and everybody shows up!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I have already broken three of my New Year resoulutions. The only one I have left is not to get Banned.



You're in luck. Thats a very complicated page.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> No corn, no flour anything. Everything else is fine.
> I have no problem chooting a pig in da belly. You know how i feel about pork rats.
> 
> Man, i watch a foobaw game till halftime and everybody shows up!





We're afeared this boar might be fixed. 

Head and shoulder shots only please. I'd hate to mess up a good BBQ.


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2013)

Sup folks ... my soggy self is home from werk and attempting to warm up/dry out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> We're afeared this boar might be fixed.
> 
> Head and shoulder shots only please. I'd hate to mess up a good BBQ.



You really think he's a Barr? That would explain a lot about why he showed up outta nowhere. Probably that doofus across the road released him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2013)

I gotta hit the hay. Night, y'all!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2013)

morning everyone.  back to work this new year so coffee is made and sleep is being deprived.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 2, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  

Gobblin, I see that you had the really early morning watch this morning.  I have waited for 22 minutes for this dang page to load so that I could even post.    

I will be glad to take some of your coffee this morning because I need to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes as it is back to work today for sure.  Got lots of work to do just to get caught up again.

It is great to be back home again BUT no thanks to DELTA for their complete incompetence when it comes to customer service.  Took me 12 hours to get from Houston back to Augusta instead of the original 5-1/2 hours that I had reservations for and there were no weather problems either.  I surely do miss those direct flights of under two hours from Houston to Columbia as it was so convenient.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 2, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 2, 2013)

mornin boyz n gurlz


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2013)

Yyyyyyyyyyyep


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2013)

good morning children!


----------



## pstrahin (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy New Year Drivelers.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2013)

Good moaning and Happy New Year folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2013)

Some thread titles just make you have to look, regardless of what forum they're in.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=732024


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some thread titles just make you have to look, regardless of what forum they're in.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=732024


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Good moaning and Happy New Year folks!



That cleanin' crew ain't neva gonna forgive you.

Did you heal up from that slip and fall when you was nekkid?


Oh, and did you ever see what rydert ended up doin' with that duck?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2013)

Morning ya'll, Beginning of the new year , now got to go to work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2013)

Mornin kids....let's get it on 2013!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2013)

They's a lot of stuff to get done!!!!!!
Happy New Year & see ya'll in a bit............ hopefully........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> They's a lot of stuff to get done!!!!!!
> Happy New Year & see ya'll in a bit............ hopefully........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> They's a lot of stuff to get done!!!!!!
> Happy New Year & see ya'll in a bit............ hopefully........



Well while you're at it, pull the anchor up on the forums. This place is draggin worse than that cruise ship that ran aground a year or so ago. Takes forever for some of these threads to load.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well while you're at it, pull the anchor up on the forums. This place is draggin worse than that cruise ship that ran aground a year or so ago. Takes forever for some of these threads to load.



I was wonderin if it was my computer or the forum....I reckon I can stop scannnin/cleanin, and updatin!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2013)

The internets is slow this moaning


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2013)

I hate werkin.............BUT so glad I have a job!!!! ok, rant over, back to work.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I hate werkin.............BUT so glad I have a job!!!! ok, rant over, back to work.............



I hate not getting paid to work....rant not over, back to not working.................


----------



## Crickett (Jan 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well while you're at it, pull the anchor up on the forums. This place is draggin worse than that cruise ship that ran aground a year or so ago. Takes forever for some of these threads to load.





Jeff C. said:


> I was wonderin if it was my computer or the forum....I reckon I can stop scannnin/cleanin, and updatin!





hdm03 said:


> The internets is slow this moaning



Thought it was my internet! Windstream is TERRIBLE & my husband keeps telling me to call them everytime it slows down! I done told him they won't fix it!

Glad to know it's not only ours that's running slow! But it could always be worse.....we could all be back on dial up!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thought it was my internet! Windstream is TERRIBLE & my husband keeps telling me to call them everytime it slows down! I done told him they won't fix it!
> 
> Glad to know it's not only ours that's running slow! But it could always be worse.....we could all be back on dial up!



mine is runnin fast as light-nin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2013)

refresh, refresh, refresh......nope. Still won't load thread..... refresh, refresh, refresh, change page.......refresh, refresh...... still blank page...... take a nap.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate not getting paid to work....rant not over, back to not working.................





Crickett said:


> Thought it was my internet! Windstream is TERRIBLE & my husband keeps telling me to call them everytime it slows down! I done told him they won't fix it!
> 
> Glad to know it's not only ours that's running slow! But it could always be worse....._*we could all be back on dial up!*_


 BITE YOUR TONGUE!!!!!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> mine is runnin fast as light-nin


  really?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> mine is runnin fast as light-nin






rhbama3 said:


> refresh, refresh, refresh......nope. Still won't load thread..... refresh, refresh, refresh, change page.......refresh, refresh...... still blank page...... take a nap.



Yep that's what I keep doin! 'Cept for the napping part! Who has time for a nap around here?!



Keebs said:


> BITE YOUR TONGUE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> p


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> refresh, refresh, refresh......nope. Still won't load thread..... refresh, refresh, refresh, change page.......refresh, refresh...... still blank page...... take a nap.



I play solitaire while waiting


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I play solitaire while waiting


Freecell............. it's da bomb diggity!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Freecell............. it's da bomb diggity!



99% win percentage!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> BITE YOUR TONGUE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> really?





Crickett said:


> Yep that's what I keep doin! 'Cept for the napping part! Who has time for a nap around here?!



you wemonz sure like hittin on me


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> That cleanin' crew ain't neva gonna forgive you.
> 
> Did you heal up from that slip and fall when you was nekkid?
> 
> ...



I carried her home whit me........


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> I carried her home whit me........
> 
> View attachment 707992


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2013)

I did not watch the video. I aint got time for that.


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2013)

ain't no body got time fo dat..............

you ain't right Strang........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> you wemonz sure like hittin on me


 theys just luv pats!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> theys just luv pats!



 happy new year ... shuga


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> ain't no body got time fo dat..............
> 
> you ain't right Strang........







KyDawg said:


> I did not watch the video. I aint got time for that.






Y'all will be sangin' that song fo the rest of tha day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yep that's what I keep doin! 'Cept for the napping part! Who has time for a nap around here?!


Sometimes you just have to do what you gotta do. I nap. 


blood on the ground said:


> you wemonz sure like hittin on me


You just can't hide money......


rydert said:


> I carried her home whit me........
> 
> View attachment 707992


Gumbo!!!! 


stringmusic said:


>



She done got the bronchitis and everythang!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> happy new year ... shuga


 and to you too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Y'all will be sangin' that song fo the rest of tha day.






Wife just walked out the door singing it . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Y'all will be sangin' that song fo the rest of tha day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2013)

Time to load da truck and drive an hour and a half! 4 days of hunting with Bugsy and Fishbro. 
I guess i better pack the rainsuit.....


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife just walked out the door singing it . . .





It's impossible not to sing it after you hear it.


Rydert prolly dancin' to it.....


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


Your welcome!


rhbama3 said:


> Time to load da truck and drive an hour and a half! 4 days of hunting with Bugsy and Fishbro.
> I guess i better pack the rainsuit.....



Good luck brotha!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> It's impossible not to sing it after you hear it.
> 
> 
> Rydert prolly dancin' to it.....








I think she lives around here..........................


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> I think she lives around here..........................



Next dough to hunny boo boo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2013)

Strang is Honey Boo Boo's dayday . . .


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Strang is Honey Boo Boo's dayday . . .



Hey! 

I lubs my dawta. 


Sho' did luv dat girls momma too.....


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hey!
> 
> I lubs my dawta.
> 
> ...



she looks like a duck in water


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2013)

See what happens when those idjit waterfowlers are let into the driveler?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See what happens when those idjit waterfowlers are let into the driveler?



Yep, and now Imma missing my twista mat too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Yep, and now Imma missing my twista mat too



There's a Matt over in the PF that's all twisted up about something. Go get him.


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2013)

I wanna be kang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2013)

Awwww Hail KANG rydert


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm da kang!!!.......yip yipee!!


All hail to me.......


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See what happens when those idjit waterfowlers are let into the driveler?



I'm expanding my learning oppurtunities.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm da kang!!!.......yip yipee!!
> 
> 
> All hail to me.......



ugh, all hail, I guess.


I wanted to be da kang, I was only tree posts away too.


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> ugh, all hail, I guess.
> 
> 
> I wanted to be da kang, I was only tree posts away too.



was you in da potty again???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm da kang!!!.......yip yipee!!
> 
> 
> All hail to me.......



My post count says you're wrong..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2013)

The Redhead said:


> Hello everyone. I hope y`all have a happy new year!


 You too, sista!
Ok, internet JUST came back on in time for me to clock out & leave!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2013)

Work day one of the new year done.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 2, 2013)

OH WHY....OH WHY.............................did I click on that video of dat lady in the fire??????

I is ruined, I tell you.  Sprite all over the desk, chair, my jeans and even on the floor now.  I don't know just who in the Sam Hill came up with this video and song etc BUT dat stuff sho be funny for sho !!!  

I should have seen the warning sign before I clicked on it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OH WHY....OH WHY.............................did I click on that video of dat lady in the fire??????
> 
> I is ruined, I tell you.  Sprite all over the desk, chair, my jeans and even on the floor now.  I don't know just who in the Sam Hill came up with this video and song etc BUT dat stuff sho be funny for sho !!!
> 
> I should have seen the warning sign before I clicked on it.



Dang Waterfowlers. Maybe Nic will come up in here and band every single one of them.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## kracker (Jan 2, 2013)

photoshop, has to be.....


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 2, 2013)

kracker said:


> photoshop, has to be.....



No sir. 

Baron Von Poopie-Head is Wobbert-Woo's new best fwend.   

That cat has perched on his shoulders, been held like a baby, begged to ride in his truck and is already packing his little baccer sack for his trip to his new home on Sunday.


----------



## kracker (Jan 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No sir.
> 
> Baron Von Poopie-Head is Wobbert-Woo's new best fwend.
> 
> That cat has perched on his shoulders, been held like a baby, begged to ride in his truck and is already packing his little baccer sack for his trip to his new home on Sunday.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2013)

Evening youngins.


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No sir.
> 
> Baron Von Poopie-Head is Wobbert-Woo's new best fwend.
> 
> That cat has perched on his shoulders, been held like a baby, begged to ride in his truck and is already packing his little baccer sack for his trip to his new home on Sunday.



Uhm, I don't think he wants to come to our home of cat killers. 

Well, I have to say that just because Bama is not here does not mean we don't have interesting things happen. Tonight Mini Me was out with her boyfriend and left her keys on the counter. Attached to her keys is a canister of pepper spray. Jennifer decided to see what pepper spray is like so she sprayed some in the kitchen sink while I was cooking. Apparently she didn't realize that the stuff aerosolizes. Then, she put her face down toward the sink to smell it. About the time she quit hacking and coughing and crying, it got to me. After a couple of times of needing my inhaler, the asthma has finally settled down. Hopefully she now understands the saying, "curiosity killed the cat."


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 2, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Uhm, I don't think he wants to come to our home of cat killers.
> 
> Well, I have to say that just because Bama is not here does not mean we don't have interesting things happen. Tonight Mini Me was out with her boyfriend and left her keys on the counter. Attached to her keys is a canister of pepper spray. Jennifer decided to see what pepper spray is like so she sprayed some in the kitchen sink while I was cooking. Apparently she didn't realize that the stuff aerosolizes. Then, she put her face down toward the sink to smell it. About the time she quit hacking and coughing and crying, it got to me. After a couple of times of needing my inhaler, the asthma has finally settled down. Hopefully she now understands the saying, "curiosity killed the cat."


Sure!!.........Blame it on the pepper spray!!........We all know you set off the smoke detectors again!!


----------



## slip (Jan 2, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Uhm, I don't think he wants to come to our home of cat killers.
> 
> Well, I have to say that just because Bama is not here does not mean we don't have interesting things happen. Tonight Mini Me was out with her boyfriend and left her keys on the counter. Attached to her keys is a canister of pepper spray. Jennifer decided to see what pepper spray is like so she sprayed some in the kitchen sink while I was cooking. Apparently she didn't realize that the stuff aerosolizes. Then, she put her face down toward the sink to smell it. About the time she quit hacking and coughing and crying, it got to me. After a couple of times of needing my inhaler, the asthma has finally settled down. Hopefully she now understands the saying, "curiosity killed the cat."




I did that one time, 'cept i was outside .... and the wind blew it back into my face. Stuff is awful.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Uhm, I don't think he wants to come to our home of cat killers.
> 
> Well, I have to say that just because Bama is not here does not mean we don't have interesting things happen. Tonight Mini Me was out with her boyfriend and left her keys on the counter. Attached to her keys is a canister of pepper spray. Jennifer decided to see what pepper spray is like so she sprayed some in the kitchen sink while I was cooking. Apparently she didn't realize that the stuff aerosolizes. Then, she put her face down toward the sink to smell it. About the time she quit hacking and coughing and crying, it got to me. After a couple of times of needing my inhaler, the asthma has finally settled down. Hopefully she now understands the saying, "curiosity killed the cat."



I bet  y'alls insurance premiums are astronomical..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2013)

Sure took a while to get rid of the white screen this morning.  They must have been writing it all down instead of copying to tape.   Someone needs to just take pixs on their phone it would be faster.

Oh well the rain has about stopped and the coffee is brewed.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 3, 2013)

Good Morning Gobblin.  You are right about that dang white screen.  It sure is annoying.  I looked up the word, "slow" in the dictionary and the description said..........see GON for reference!!!!!!

OK FOLKS, it is time to get up and to get at'em!!!

I need some coffee and then I need to clear out all of this pepper spray that is drifting all the way from Bubbette and Bama's house across the state to Augusta.  It sure makes my eyes burn and water really bad!!!    

What is this world coming to.......I see a photo of Bama cuddling a cat while talking to it in a strange "cat language."  Somebody better check that cup that Bama was drinking from previously because I could have sworn that he hated cats.  Next thing you know, Bama will be hugging those little piggies down in the swamps around Valdosta too.  

OK, now back to the regular scheduled programs on GON network.  Hope all of you have a great "Thirsty Thursday" and pass it on.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 3, 2013)

Coffee........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Coffee........


<--


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2013)

morning children, today is my thurzdy!


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

Good morning ....off to the great state of Virginia ....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2013)

Well now that ya mention it mebbe he outta have ducked stead of standin.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2013)

Well I stand corrected


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2013)

Duck


----------



## Hankus (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2013)

How y'all doin'? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Waterfowlers. Maybe Nic will come up in here and band every single one of them.


I done got banded, by da judge. I gotta wear this thang 'roun my ankle fo another 8 1/2 months. Can barely fit my waders around it. 



rydert said:


> Good morning ....off to the great state of Virginia ....



What in da world is in Virginia? I don't even think they sell da SPAM up there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> Good morning ....off to the great state of Virginia ....



what fer?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> How y'all doin'?
> 
> 
> I done got banded, by da judge. I gotta wear this thang 'roun my ankle fo another 8 1/2 months. Can barely fit my waders around it.
> ...



but they got the pain pills to take yer mind off of it


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> but they got the pain pills to take yer mind off of it



Swooooosh, that went ova my head.


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

I got a job to bid on and do some measuring fo.
....I brought me a can of SPAM just in case dey don't sell it around here.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Swooooosh, that went ova my head.



idjit


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


>


 don't rush off.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2013)

Mernin kids.....another dreary day. Think I'll cook a venison stew!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids.....another dreary day. Think I'll cook a venison stew!


 that sounds gooooood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids.....another dreary day. Think I'll cook a venison stew!



eewwww you eat "Deer meat"?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2013)

DEEEE-LI-MA!!
Cheehaw - Saturday - check
Lil'D's 1st Baby Shower - Saturday -   at least it isn't until 5:00 but lawd I could whip that young'un rite about now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that sounds gooooood!



It's gonna be bad to da bone!!! 



blood on the ground said:


> eewwww you eat "Deer meat"?



Well, it's actually roadkill !!! 



Keebs said:


> DEEEE-LI-MA!!
> Cheehaw - Saturday - check
> Lil'D's 1st Baby Shower - Saturday -   at least it isn't until 5:00 but lawd I could whip that young'un rite about now!


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

Morning Jeff.....I  been over in the waterfoul forum  and i can't get that Travis Tritt song out of my head...thanks again strang ..


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

What's that Chehaw thing y'all talking bout?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> idjit





rydert said:


> Morning Jeff.....I  been over in the waterfoul forum  and i can't get that Travis Tritt song out of my head...thanks again strang ..



Maybe I could be tha "daily get a song stuck in yo' head video driveler contributor"

Can somebody put that under my name fo' me?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> What's that Chehaw thing y'all talking bout?



I think they talkin' bout chewin' baccer.

I'd chew some chehaw 'baccer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> Morning Jeff.....I  been over in the waterfoul forum  and i can't get that Travis Tritt song out of my head...thanks again strang ..



Mornin dert!!  I ain't listenin, don't need 2 stuck.... 



rydert said:


> What's that Chehaw thing y'all talking bout?



Frontier Festival....purty cool actually!! 



stringmusic said:


> Maybe I could be tha "daily get a song stuck in yo' head video driveler contributor"
> 
> Can somebody put that under my name fo' me?



Ain't got time fo dat!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

I want kang under my name...let's see if we can make it happen..


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

Kang


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2013)

Kang


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> Kang





stringmusic said:


> Kang


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

Awwww.........hail kang rydert ...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728470


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

I was kang.............
.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Kang



Awwww Hail......Kang Strang!!! 



rydert said:


> I was kang.............
> .



You been dethroned


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> I was kang.............
> .



You ain't kang no mo  



Awwwwww HAIL Kang Strang


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728470




Wish I wasn't 4 hours away! Maybe 1 year I'll get to make it down there!


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Were you in da potty this time?



No......someone pulled some type of trickery ....I may have to report dis to a mod...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Wish I wasn't 4 hours away! Maybe 1 year I'll get to make it down there!



jump in my wagon with us im headin down to get a hand shake from keebs and a hug from Nic


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> jump in my wagon with us im headin down to get a hand shake from keebs and a hug from Nic



Didn't ya get that backwards?.....or maybe not...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2013)

turnup greenz an baked cheekun


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> jump in my wagon with us im headin down to get a hand shake from keebs and a hug from Nic


 I'll have to make sure to get pics of this!


Crickett said:


> Wish I wasn't 4 hours away! Maybe 1 year I'll get to make it down there!


 it's worth it........ IMO.......... 


rydert said:


> Didn't ya get that backwards?.....or maybe not...


 nope, he got that'un right!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> Awwww.........hail kang rydert ...


pfffffftttt 





hdm03 said:


> Were you in da potty this time?


He was goin' to Virginia with SPAM in his pocket.


rydert said:


> No......someone pulled some type of trickery ....I may have to report dis to a mod...


I'm da kang, you can't be reportin' da kang.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey, i'm in Sparta......Sparta North Carolina...
.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll have to make sure to get pics of this!
> 
> it's worth it........ IMO..........
> 
> nope, he got that'un right!



 please don't ban me for this


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hey, i'm in Sparta......Sparta North Carolina...
> .



You must be on yo' smawt phone?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


lacy undie........... I mean cornbread?



blood on the ground said:


> please don't ban me for this


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You must be on yo' smawt phone?



I is.....can't you tell?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> I is.....can't you tell?


posting is the same as texting - - -  while driving  both are BAD!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2013)

I like sleeping in late on my days off, allows me to start drankin earlier !!


----------



## kracker (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like sleeping in late on my days off, allows me to start drankin earlier !!


Rookie.....sleeping inteferes with drankin' time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> Rookie.....sleeping inteferes with drankin' time



One of my favorites:

"You cain't drink all day ifn you don't start early!" ~Hankus~


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> posting is the same as texting - - -  while driving  both are BAD!!


:


I gots me a shof ..chefe ......a driver.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2013)

Anybody seen/heard from Seth ???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> :
> 
> 
> I gots me a shof ..chefe ......a driver.....


 well why dinn'it ya say so........... post away den!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody seen/heard from Seth ???


 You ain't let him outta basement in a while now..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2013)

y'all read the it's just a doe thread,,, that put a tear in your eye!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody seen/heard from Seth ???



I was thinking about him the other day; I haven't seen the little feller around in a while.  I hope yo boy is OK.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody seen/heard from Seth ???



Hmmmm.....come to think of it, nope!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all read the it's just a doe thread,,, that put a tear in your eye!



Yep; very cool post!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all read the it's just a doe thread,,, that put a tear in your eye!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2013)

DO NOT watch the video in the "Loss for words" thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> DO NOT watch the video in the "Loss for words" thread.



10-4!!! Seriously!! 


On another note, check dis out!! 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7490099&postcount=102


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4!!! Seriously!!
> 
> 
> On another note, check dis out!!
> ...



Hail Me!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> DO NOT watch the video in the "Loss for words" thread.


 I know, makes ya sick, don't it?


Jeff C. said:


> 10-4!!! Seriously!!
> 
> 
> On another note, check dis out!!
> ...



Lil'D let me off the hook 'bout the baby shower, since her Aunt's (my sisters) are going to host one for her............. she wanted to go this year, but I guess we'll make plans for NEXT year with the little man in tow..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hail Me!!!!



Awwww Hail......Da Welcome Kang!! 





Keebs said:


> I know, makes ya sick, don't it?
> 
> 
> Lil'D let me off the hook 'bout the baby shower, since her Aunt's (my sisters) are going to host one for her............. she wanted to go this year, but I guess we'll make plans for NEXT year with the little man in tow..........



  




 <-------Lil snack: blackeyed peas wiff smoked hock, couple grilled sausage links, cone bread, and some of crackerdave's pikled okry!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2013)

Sausage dog with hawt sauce and mustard and some Cheezits . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2013)

Joan Jett "Have you ever seen the rain."


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2013)

the word on the streat is my place of employment is about to down size (tomorrow) and my name is on the list.......happy new year

if so, it will be hard to tell the lil women... she don't take things like this well.
anyway, brang on the rain!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> the word on the streat is my place of employment is about to down size (tomorrow) and my name is on the list.......happy new year
> 
> if so, it will be hard to tell the lil women... she don't take things like this well.
> anyway, brang on the rain!!!!!



Holy crap doode; hopefully da word on the skreet is wrong!


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 3, 2013)

Mini Me had her wisdom teeth out this morning. She's high on Versed and percocet right  now so we're gettin' pics for Facebook. 

On another note, since Bama decided to hunt this weekend we're catchin' up on rainfall. Poor Bama. The cosmic conspiracy strikes again.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 3, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Mini Me had her wisdom teeth out this morning. She's high on Versed and percocet right  now so we're gettin' pics for Facebook.
> 
> On another note, since Bama decided to hunt this weekend we're catchin' up on rainfall. Poor Bama. The cosmic conspiracy strikes again.



Poor Bama? 

Poor me!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> the word on the streat is my place of employment is about to down size (tomorrow) and my name is on the list.......happy new year
> 
> if so, it will be hard to tell the lil women... she don't take things like this well.
> anyway, brang on the rain!!!!!






Hang in there bro !!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> the word on the streat is my place of employment is about to down size (tomorrow) and my name is on the list.......happy new year
> 
> if so, it will be hard to tell the lil women... she don't take things like this well.
> anyway, brang on the rain!!!!!



Dang botg, hope they don't letcha go man. Hopefully justa buncha idjits talkin'.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> the word on the streat is my place of employment is about to down size (tomorrow) and my name is on the list.......happy new year
> 
> if so, it will be hard to tell the lil women... she don't take things like this well.
> anyway, brang on the rain!!!!!


 DANG! 's for ya!


Bubbette said:


> Mini Me had her wisdom teeth out this morning. She's high on Versed and percocet right  now so we're gettin' pics for Facebook.
> 
> On another note, since Bama decided to hunt this weekend we're catchin' up on rainfall. Poor Bama. The cosmic conspiracy strikes again.


headed to FB.............


turtlebug said:


> Poor Bama?
> 
> Poor me!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2013)

Kang again


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 3, 2013)

Kang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 3, 2013)

Hail Me!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 3, 2013)

Strang must be on da potty


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm da kang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm da kang


 nevamind


hdm03 said:


> Hail Me!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2013)

It should be illegal to have this many idjits on one thread...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It should be illegal to have this many idjits on one thread...


 ain't that the truth!


mudracing101 said:


>


 you got unbogged yet?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it's worth it........ IMO..........



I know it would be worth it but I doubt I could convince the hubby to drive down for 1 day! We wouldn't be able to stay for the whole weekend! 



blood on the ground said:


> the word on the streat is my place of employment is about to down size (tomorrow) and my name is on the list.......happy new year
> 
> if so, it will be hard to tell the lil women... she don't take things like this well.
> anyway, brang on the rain!!!!!



 



Hooked On Quack said:


> It should be illegal to have this many idjits on one thread...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I know it would be worth it but I doubt I could convince the hubby to drive down for 1 day! We wouldn't be able to stay for the whole weekend!




Your little ones would love it. They would think they were all of a sudden transported back 200 years in time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ain't that the truth!
> 
> you got unbogged yet?



If you mean busy at work , then no


----------



## slip (Jan 3, 2013)

Long day to the big apple an back ... always makes me greatful to live in the country when i go up there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

OK, so here's what I've learnt bout layin hens so far. 
The best layers are:
#1 RIR's
#2 BSL's
#3 BO's

Does that sound bout right?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, so here's what I've learnt bout layin hens so far.
> The best layers are:
> #1 RIR's
> #2 BSL's
> ...




White Rocks are probably the best bet as egglayers for your own use, as are Barred Rocks. Both Rhode Island and New Hampshire Reds are good too. At least in our experience.

Now, if you want some sho-nuff prolific layers, get you some White Leghorns. Not many can out-egg them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> White Rocks are probably the best bet as egglayers for your own use, as are Barred Rocks. Both Rhode Island and New Hampshire Reds are good too. At least in our experience.
> 
> Now, if you want some sho-nuff prolific layers, get you some White Leghorns. Not many can out-egg them.



Yep, Hankus said the Leghorns will outlay most democrats.... I'm only gonna have two or four at most (being in a subdivision and all) and need a more compact breed, which makes the Buff Orpington attractive for that purpose, but I want a layer that produces a little more than them. I'm still thinking that when time to pick them up comes, the wife and kid will pick according to cuteness and the BO's will beat out the RIR's and BSL's...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, Hankus said the Leghorns will outlay most democrats.... I'm only gonna have two or four at most (being in a subdivision and all) and need a more compact breed, which makes the Buff Orpington attractive for that purpose, but I want a layer that produces a little more than them. I'm still thinking that when time to pick them up comes, the wife and kid will pick according to cuteness and the BO's will beat out the RIR's and BSL's...





Be right back, gotta go gather eggs now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, Hankus said the Leghorns will outlay most democrats.... I'm only gonna have two or four at most (being in a subdivision and all) and need a more compact breed, which makes the Buff Orpington attractive for that purpose, but I want a layer that produces a little more than them. I'm still thinking that when time to pick them up comes, the wife and kid will pick according to cuteness and the BO's will beat out the RIR's and BSL's...



We have 4, 3 rir's and a white one. Any ways they keep two family's full of eggs and we eat lots of eggs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Be right back, gotta go gather eggs now.






mudracing101 said:


> We have 4, 3 rir's and a white one. Any ways they keep two family's full of eggs and we eat lots of eggs.


----------



## slip (Jan 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, so here's what I've learnt bout layin hens so far.
> The best layers are:
> #1 RIR's
> #2 BSL's
> ...



RIR's are hardy birds, dont get sick often and lay alot. If i could have a coop of one breed, it would be RIR's or copper marans.... cant do that though, mom wants the noahs ark of chicken coops.

Fro chickens, naked chickens, feather'd boa lookin chickens ... its a real freak show down there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2013)

Only 3 today vs 7 yesterday. 2 brown and one blue. The Redhead won`t get rid of the old hens when they quit layin`, cause she knows what their fate will be. So, we have a smorgasbord of old and young, of all colors.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I know it would be worth it but I doubt I could convince the hubby to drive down for 1 day! We wouldn't be able to stay for the whole weekend!


They have the neatest cabins you can rent, even for one night......... but they get booked pretty quick...........


mudracing101 said:


> If you mean busy at work , then no


me neither, come'on, I needs a drank!


slip said:


> Long day to the big apple an back ... always makes me greatful to live in the country when i go up there.


 you just love to fly, that's all..........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, so here's what I've learnt bout layin hens so far.
> The best layers are:
> #1 RIR's
> #2 BSL's
> ...


srsly?


Nicodemus said:


> White Rocks are probably the best bet as egglayers for your own use, as are Barred Rocks. Both Rhode Island and New Hampshire Reds are good too. At least in our experience.
> 
> Now, if you want some sho-nuff prolific layers, get you some White Leghorns. Not many can out-egg them.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, Hankus said the Leghorns will outlay most democrats.... I'm only gonna have two or four at most (being in a subdivision and all) and need a more compact breed, which makes the Buff Orpington attractive for that purpose, but I want a layer that produces a little more than them. I'm still thinking that when time to pick them up comes, the wife and kid will pick according to cuteness and the BO's will beat out the RIR's and BSL's...


 I love my Buff's!


----------



## slip (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey Nick, any ideas?
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7516406#post7516406


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2013)

After reading all the cheekun post, purty sho I just laid an egg myself . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2013)

slip said:


> Hey Nick, any ideas?
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7516406#post7516406





It looks like a Pileated woodpecker wing feather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> After reading all the cheekun post, purty sho I just laid an egg myself . . .



Did it roll down yo pants leg?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did it roll down yo pants leg?






Mebbe, what kinda cheekun lays a brown egg ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe, what kinda cheekun lays a brown egg ???



I knowed you was a cross between a banty rooster and a dominecker hen!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2013)

I like fried chicken livers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe, what kinda cheekun lays a brown egg ???



Guinea?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2013)

When I kept cheekens I always had what in TN were call Dominiquers (sp).  I thought they were a good laying hen.  Thinking about getting a few this spring and might consider RIR


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I knowed you was a cross between a banty rooster and a dominecker hen!!



I think with the kind of eggs Quacks layin, his last name oughta be Cadbury...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It should be illegal to have this many idjits on one thread...



That's why I left for a while! 

Now, back to da chickens and brown eggs!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's another idjit.  I like them domineckers too, big ol' brown eggs, and good fly-tyin' hackles to boot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Here's another idjit.  I like them domineckers too, big ol' brown eggs, and good fly-tyin' hackles to boot.



Nicodemus is too skeered to collect the hackles off of his.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nicodemus is too skeered to collect the hackles off of his.





I got rid of them roosters! Gave em to somebody who won`t take no sass off of em neither.    Still got two dominecker hens though!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 3, 2013)

Guinea feathers ties good flies, too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I got rid of them roosters! Gave em to somebody who won`t take no sass off of em neither.    Still got two dominecker hens though!



So Klem has the roosters now?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So Klem has the roosters now?





Tomboy Boots.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Tomboy Boots.




Are they still alive?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are they still alive?





Unless some varmint back in Paradise has kilt em, they are. She won`t take so sass of em and they seem to know it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Unless some varmint back in Paradise has kilt em, they are. She won`t take so sass of em and they seem to know it.



She has that effect on all critters, two and four legged.


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

Ever heard of a chicken that lays green eggs? ....i'm being serious...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> Ever heard of a chicken that lays green eggs? ....i'm being serious...





Yep, Aracuana. We have 5 of em. Most of the eggs are blue like the one I posted above. Still waitin` on a green one.


----------



## slip (Jan 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It looks like a Pileated woodpecker wing feather.



Purty sure your right on that, Nick. Thanks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 3, 2013)

Used to get those blue-green aracauna eggs from a guy I work with.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Used to get those blue-green aracauna eggs from a guy I work with.


Did he make a funny face and squawk when he laid them?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 3, 2013)

His face look pretty funny most of the time, and he squawks a lot in general.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 3, 2013)

I crossed up some domineckers with game fightin' chickens one time and got some superchickens. They laid big brown eggs like domineckers, but they'd scratch around and get most of their food out of the woods like the game chickens. They were bad to hide their nests, though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I crossed up some domineckers with game fightin' chickens one time and got some superchickens. They laid big brown eggs like domineckers, but they'd scratch around and get most of their food out of the woods like the game chickens. They were bad to hide their nests, though.



Yeap when I let my domineckers out to forage occasionally they would nest and lay out of the house and then they would be gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2013)

My bother's got one of them that lays small blueish colored eggs. I thought it was some type of asain somethin another


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> My bother's got one of them that lays small blueish colored eggs. I thought it was some type of asain somethin another



Probably more than one kind of hen that lays blueish eggs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

Where the heck is Hankus anyways? Did he forget how to get down out of the tree?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I knowed you was a cross between a banty rooster and a dominecker hen!!






Gota buddy that's BURIED his 2500, told  him I'd either bring my tractor, Jeep etc 
TOMORROW!!!!


Ain't NO way I'm gonna do it tonight, aint't like his truck is gonna go anywhere . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gota buddy that's BURIED his 2500, told  him I'd either bring my tractor, Jeep etc
> TOMORROW!!!!
> 
> 
> Ain't NO way I'm gonna do it tonight, aint't like his truck is gonna go anywhere . . .



A "real" friend would get right on out there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gota buddy that's BURIED his 2500, told  him I'd either bring my tractor, Jeep etc
> TOMORROW!!!!
> 
> 
> Ain't NO way I'm gonna do it tonight, aint't like his truck is gonna go anywhere . . .





I heard dat! That`s what he gits!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gota buddy that's BURIED his 2500, told  him I'd either bring my tractor, Jeep etc
> TOMORROW!!!!
> 
> 
> Ain't NO way I'm gonna do it tonight, aint't like his truck is gonna go anywhere . . .



If I was kang, of wait a minute I am.     I would remind you that if you were the buddy and called for bail money would he say tomorrow 'cause you aren't going any where!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If I was kang, of wait a minute I am.     I would remind you that if you were the buddy and called for bail money would he say tomorrow 'cause you aren't going any where!



Bad example, the Nekkid Twista Champ never begs for bail money...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A "real" friend would get right on out there.





Once AGAIN  you're WRONG, I am not driving across the county, to "unstick" somebody that's got an alternative  vehicle, and the other one will still be there in the morning when I get thru shooting doves...





Nicodemus said:


> I heard dat! That`s what he gits!






Tell 'em kuntra bro !!!!  Hugh wouldn't know sho 'nuff kuntry if it bit him on da butt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> My bother's got one of them that lays small blueish colored eggs. I thought it was some type of asain somethin another


wasist...


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

All hail kang gobleinwoods ......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2013)

Wait, wait for it, Miggie is going to try and make another worthless point . . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell 'em kuntra bro !!!!  Hugh wouldn't know sho 'nuff kuntry if it bit him on da butt!!!!!!!!!!!



When I had my 4x4 yota with the Hotchkis front end, I'd go out at all hours and pull them full sized sissy trucks outta da mud just to watch their owners blush. Lot's of times I'd win some cash on a bet when I'd show up and they'd say, "no way that little things pullin this truck out". Even drug a frame stuck Dodge with nothin but water under the wheels out of a stick one afternoon. That boy never said another bad word about my Yota again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bad example, the Nekkid Twista Champ never begs for bail money...



do they have a mat in the 'rec' room at county?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> wasist...







http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...ll-chickens-descend-from-south-east-Asia.html


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> do they have a mat in the 'rec' room at county?



You gotta ask Quack that question, he's da one that can blow smoke rings out his rear.


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When I had my 4x4 yota with the Hotchkis front end, I'd go out at all hours and pull them full sized sissy trucks outta da mud just to watch their owners blush. Lot's of times I'd win some cash on a bet when I'd show up and they'd say, "no way that little things pullin this truck out". Even drug a frame stuck Dodge with nothin but water under the wheels out of a stick one afternoon. That boy never said another bad word about my Yota again.



So ..what cha trying to say??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> So ..what cha trying to say??



Wait for it!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent a 8 wheel drive motor grader to pull 'em out.  Just barely pulled da idjits out.  NO way my Jeep etc would of done it .


----------



## slip (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sent a 8 wheel drive motor grader to pull 'em out.  Just barely pulled da idjits out.  NO way my Jeep etc would of done it .



That is STUCK


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sent a 8 wheel drive motor grader to pull 'em out.  Just barely pulled da idjits out.  NO way my Jeep etc would of done it .





Yeah, it was buried!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2013)

slip said:


> That is STUCK







Da idjits got stuck in a skidder hole .  When they told me where they were, I said you're on you're ON !!   



I did, at least send them some help.  Operator told me, NEVA again !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When I had my 4x4 yota with the Hotchkis front end, I'd go out at all hours and pull them full sized sissy trucks outta da mud just to watch their owners blush. Lot's of times I'd win some cash on a bet when I'd show up and they'd say, "no way that little things pullin this truck out". Even drug a frame stuck Dodge with nothin but water under the wheels out of a stick one afternoon. That boy never said another bad word about my Yota again.






I'm sure Miggie's yota could of pulled them out . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm sure Miggie's yota could of pulled them out . . .



You know it brudda.

50K, I'm outta here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know it brudda.
> 
> 50K, I'm outta here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2013)

Reckon I'll watch these Ducks!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know it brudda.
> 
> 50K, I'm outta here.



Wow....50k post ....that's a lot..

All hail Miguel?..


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 3, 2013)

Chickens, stuck truck, a bad yota, all interesting subjects but i hear the second 1/2 of a  puddin callin.

Comfort food for a cold drippin night.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2013)

ya'll didn't hear it from me, but Mudracer has some good news to share 1st thang in da moanin!
ok, see ya'll!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2013)

Glad to see that all you youngins going to bet on time.


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya'll didn't hear it from me, but Mudracer has some good news to share 1st thang in da moanin!
> ok, see ya'll!



I like good news.....readin in da political forum will make you depressed


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Glad to see that all you youngins going to bet on time.


I forgotted to log out!!!!!!!



rydert said:


> I like good news.....readin in da political forum will make you depressed


stay outta there, for your OWN sake!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Good day. 

Fine folks.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 3, 2013)

They did it!  They did it!  They did it!  

Wobbert-Woo!  and Fishbait saved my yard kitties and their food from the rogue o-poosum! 

A dead possum is a good possum. 
At least Wobbert-Woo!  can't say he came all the way down here and nothing died.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> They did it!  They did it!  They did it!
> 
> Wobbert-Woo!  and Fishbait saved my yard kitties and their food from the rogue o-poosum!
> 
> ...



Only thing better is a dead armadillo!


----------



## slip (Jan 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> They did it!  They did it!  They did it!
> 
> Wobbert-Woo!  and Fishbait saved my yard kitties and their food from the rogue o-poosum!
> 
> ...



Yay

Tie a brick to it and throw it in yer least favorite neighbors swimmin pool.


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> They did it!  They did it!  They did it!
> 
> Wobbert-Woo!  and Fishbait saved my yard kitties and their food from the rogue o-poosum!
> 
> ...



I want to see his arms. Any scratches? Did Bama actually conquer a possum?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2013)

Game over!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Game over!!!



Dey still playing...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya'll didn't hear it from me, but Mudracer has some good news to share 1st thang in da moanin!
> ok, see ya'll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya'll didn't hear it from me, but Mudracer has some good news to share 1st thang in da moanin!
> ok, see ya'll!



tis the moanin and no news yet.  Mud?  

Well it is POETS day and plan accordingly

Brewed and ready for those who need it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2013)

I think we need a BOLO for Hankus. The boy done slipped off the face of the earf.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Greetings from a ground blind deep in a swamp close to valdosta! One cup of strong coffee on board and just waiting for sunlight to show up. Why is it that swamps are always so creepy before daylight?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings from a ground blind deep in a swamp close to valdosta! One cup of strong coffee on board and just waiting for sunlight to show up. Why is it that swamps are always so creepy before daylight?



Must be when all the haints, gobblins and Sasquatch are headin to their dens to bed down for the day. You blind isn't near one of their dens is it?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings from a ground blind deep in a swamp close to valdosta! One cup of strong coffee on board and just waiting for sunlight to show up. Why is it that swamps are always so creepy before daylight?



yer a women  swamps are the werk of the good Lord !


oh mernin from the choppin block!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> yer a women  swamps are the werk of the good Lord !
> 
> 
> oh mernin from the choppin block!



Fangers crossed for ya bood, been in that boat more times than I care to think about, ain pretty.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Fangers crossed for ya bood, been in that boat more times than I care to think about, ain pretty.



thanks bro but I really aint to skeered... the Lord has always provided a way for me


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> They did it!  They did it!  They did it!
> 
> Wobbert-Woo!  and Fishbait saved my yard kitties and their food from the rogue o-poosum!
> 
> ...





Tag-a-long said:


> Only thing better is a dead armadillo!


 I'll second that!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 wait for it.................. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think we need a BOLO for Hankus. The boy done slipped off the face of the earf.


 he done found him another gurlfrwiend?


blood on the ground said:


> oh mernin from the choppin block!





blood on the ground said:


> thanks bro but I really aint to skeered... the Lord has always provided a way for me


 Great attitude!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 4, 2013)

Good merning folks


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gray Fox and squirrels so far. . Hard to stay awake.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Gray Fox and squirrels so far. . Hard to stay awake.



I guess it isn't raining on ya?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 4, 2013)

Kang


Hail Me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Gray Fox and squirrels so far. . Hard to stay awake.



Why stay awake. I've snore grunted up some pretty good deer. Now getting a shot on them once you wake up and realize they are there is a different story all together.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Morning , Thought it was getting late in the season for much luck but shot my biggest doe ever yesterday afternoon. She had a head big as a camel Gonna be some good sausager


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>







gobbleinwoods said:


> tis the moanin and no news yet.  Mud?
> 
> Well it is POETS day and plan accordingly
> 
> Brewed and ready for those who need it



Mmmmmm....purty good with this 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think we need a BOLO for Hankus. The boy done slipped off the face of the earf.



He's hangin....



rhbama3 said:


> Greetings from a ground blind deep in a swamp close to valdosta! One cup of strong coffee on board and just waiting for sunlight to show up. Why is it that swamps are always so creepy before daylight?







blood on the ground said:


> yer a women  swamps are the werk of the good Lord !
> 
> 
> oh mernin from the choppin block!







blood on the ground said:


> thanks bro but I really aint to skeered... the Lord has always provided a way for me



Miracles happen!!! 



Keebs said:


> I'll second that!!!
> 
> wait for it..................
> 
> ...







hdm03 said:


> Good merning folks



Welcome!! 

Mornin kids!! Today's my Friday


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning , Thought it was getting late in the season for much luck but shot my biggest doe ever yesterday afternoon. She had a head big as a camel Gonna be some good sausager



Congrats!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Congrats!!!



Thanks Kang


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He's hangin....



Well, I reckon that's a sight better than danglin..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gotta go to Lowes, ya'll hold the fort down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning , Thought it was getting late in the season for much luck but shot my biggest doe ever yesterday afternoon. She had a head big as a camel Gonna be some good sausager







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I reckon that's a sight better than danglin..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning , Thought it was getting late in the season for much luck but shot my biggest doe ever yesterday afternoon. She had a head big as a camel Gonna be some good sausager





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids!! Today's my Friday


 YOUR'S TOOO!??! kewl!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go to Lowes, ya'll hold the fort down.



Pick up some mustard for da sausage while your outnabout!! 



Keebs said:


> YOUR'S TOOO!??! kewl!



Just another day!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gobblin, sorry that I missed your morning coffee BUT I have been working hard since 4:45 AM today in taking care of a customer.  I got it all ready to deliver BUT I must now wait to Monday morning to deliver per their request.  That part won't be a problem because they have been my customer for 40 years now and they always pay their bill in less than 30 days.    

It was colder than a well digger's rear-end in Siberia this morning.  My dang fingers and toes are finally thawed out now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


 Stir that deer stew, baybay!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2013)

whad i miss?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss?



You tell us...........what da scoop?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> You tell us...........what da scoop?



still don't know about my job but i have seen about 30 folks leave so far... not good


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> still don't know about my job but i have seen about 30 folks leave so far... not good



Hate it for you bud, been thru that several times. Went thru that a couple years ago again, came in on Friday with 38 others, left that afternoon with only 6 of us still workin. That's the only reason I play the lotto. Would be nice to not have that worry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Stir that deer stew, baybay!



You read me like a book!  MizT axed me to hold off til today.....it's simmerin.  Smellin some good too, cher!! 



blood on the ground said:


> still don't know about my job but i have seen about 30 folks leave so far... not good



Hang in there, blood!!



Hornet22 said:


> Hate it for you bud, been thru that several times. Went thru that a couple years ago again, came in on Friday with 38 others, left that afternoon with only 6 of us still workin. That's the only reason I play the lotto. Would be nice to not have that worry.



Purty much why I went to work for myself!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7518990&postcount=1


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2013)

jeff c. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7518990&postcount=1



do not go to the link.....you will only get howngry!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> do not go to the link.....you will only get howngry!!!!!!!!



You were correct.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7518990&postcount=1


 Ohman!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> do not go to the link.....you will only get howngry!!!!!!!!


 Ain't that da trooff!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7518990&postcount=1



I need to come to yo house fo din din this evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> do not go to the link.....you will only get howngry!!!!!!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You were correct.





Keebs said:


> Ohman!!!!!!
> 
> Ain't that da trooff!





hdm03 said:


> I need to come to yo house fo din din this evening



I would gladly share!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 4, 2013)

Chili in the crock pot, a slightly alert Wobbert-Woo!  after his midday nap and I think we're about to head on back out. 

One fox sighting, one dog hunter making me see red again this year and three new scrapes. 

Aside from the dead possum, I'm really hoping things pick up.


----------



## slip (Jan 4, 2013)

Termite guy almost had a bad day .... Done told him to knock before walking around the house. He's met the dogs once, but he almost met something else today. Dang glad i saw his shirt...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Chili in the crock pot, a slightly alert Wobbert-Woo!  after his midday nap and I think we're about to head on back out.
> 
> One fox sighting, one dog hunter making me see red again this year and three new scrapes.
> 
> Aside from the dead possum, I'm really hoping things pick up.





slip said:


> Termite guy almost had a bad day .... Done told him to knock before walking around the house. He's met the dogs once, but he almost met something else today. Dang glad i saw his shirt...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You were correct.





Keebs said:


> Ohman!!!!!!
> 
> Ain't that da trooff!



Y'all head on up to my house and we will sip on some fire water then have the lil women deliver us to jeffs house later tonight! im sure we could get a sample of the stew from him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Chili in the crock pot, a slightly alert Wobbert-Woo!  after his midday nap and I think we're about to head on back out.
> 
> One fox sighting, one dog hunter making me see red again this year and three new scrapes.
> 
> Aside from the dead possum, I'm really hoping things pick up.



Good luck to y'all....



slip said:


> Termite guy almost had a bad day .... Done told him to knock before walking around the house. He's met the dogs once, but he almost met something else today. Dang glad i saw his shirt...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2013)

slip said:


> Termite guy almost had a bad day .... Done told him to knock before walking around the house. He's met the dogs once, but he almost met something else today. Dang glad i saw his shirt...



dont choot da bug man! he is yer friend....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all head on up to my house and we will sip on some fire water then have the lil women deliver us to jeffs house later tonight! im sure we could get a sample of the stew from him.


 I'll meet ya'll there...........


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all head on up to my house and we will sip on some fire water then have the lil women deliver us to jeffs house later tonight! im sure we could get a sample of the stew from him.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll meet ya'll there...........





hdm03 said:


>



i will be the dude on the front porch holdin a mason jar and a slightly used guitar....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll meet ya'll there...........



 BULLFROG!!!

Gonna ride up to da pool sto....gotta get The Jag some more lottery tickets. He's done won 8 million $$$, he ain't satisfied yet....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> BULLFROG!!!
> 
> Gonna ride up to da pool sto....gotta get The Jag some more lottery tickets. He's done won 8 million $$$, he ain't satisfied yet....


 I can DREAM, cain't I??!?!?!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I can DREAM, cain't I??!?!?!



Ms. keebs..........yer avatar makes my head hert!... im sorrry but it do,it do!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> i will be the dude on the front porch holdin a mason jar and a slightly used guitar....



Just don't mess up and go to slip's house 



Keebs said:


> I can DREAM, cain't I??!?!?!



You can check out, but you can never leave!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2013)

BRB!!! (before Jared wears out a path in the flo)


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Ms. keebs..........yer avatar makes my head hert!... im sorrry but it do,it do!


 I sowwy.............


Jeff C. said:


> Just don't mess up and go to slip's house
> 
> 
> 
> You can check out, but you can never leave!!





Jeff C. said:


> BRB!!! (before Jared wears out a path in the flo)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy.............



He busted out  wants his $$ back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 4, 2013)

I ready for this crappy work day to be over with!!!!  I needs me some dranks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I ready for this crappy work day to be over with!!!!  I needs me some dranks



Won't be long.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey, checkin in, cause its time to check out Everybody have a good weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, checkin in, cause its time to check out Everybody have a good weekend.



Later Mudro!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He busted out  wants his $$ back!





hdm03 said:


> I ready for this crappy work day to be over with!!!!  I needs me some dranks





mudracing101 said:


> Hey, checkin in, cause its time to check out Everybody have a good weekend.


 Let's roll!


----------



## kracker (Jan 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I ready for this crappy work day to be over with!!!!  I needs me some dranks


I'm ready for this crappy week to be over with.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 4, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm ready for this crappy week to be over with.



That makes 2 of us!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2013)

let's declare it over.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2013)

Hark a new page and look here.   Kang


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hark a new page and look here.   Kang



Hark.....er.....I mean.....Awwww Hail, Kang Gobble!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2013)

Hark The Herald Ang........... ohsnap, allhailgobler!


----------



## kracker (Jan 4, 2013)

It's a blues riff in B, watch me for the changes and, uh, try to keep up!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2013)

Evening kracker how are things in the State?


----------



## kracker (Jan 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening kracker how are things in the State?


Quiet on my side, Mr. KyDawg. How's things in Kentucky?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2013)

kracker said:


> Quiet on my side, Mr. KyDawg. How's things in Kentucky?



It is so cold up here that I saw a lawyer with his hands in his own pockets.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2013)

kracker said:


> Quiet on my side, Mr. KyDawg. How's things in Kentucky?





KyDawg said:


> It is so cold up here that I saw a lawyer with his hands in his own pockets.



Evenin youngins....Johnny B Goode!! 

Back to the Couch


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2013)

I cant wait to get get down to South Ga. Only about a month away.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2013)

Yawn . . . Saturday and I could have gotten a couple more winks.

But the coffee is on and brewed for the drivelers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2013)

Urrr, urr, urr, urrr, urrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2013)

Time to go watch pine tree's grow.....
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## kracker (Jan 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Time to go watch pine tree's grow.....
> Y'all have a great day!


Good luck bama!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Time to go watch pine tree's grow.....
> Y'all have a great day!



There should be a uniform statewide season.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There should be a uniform statewide season.



Why would you make someone wear a uniform, just to watch trees grow?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why would you make someone wear a uniform, just to watch trees grow?



gobbleinwoods is a pretty formal kind of guy, this is the kind of event where pomp and circumstance are in order


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> gobbleinwoods is a pretty formal kind of guy, this is the kind of event where pomp and circumstance are in order



I just don't see Bama wearing a cap n gown to watch trees grow. If he was a Barner maybe, but I don't think he's even related to Harvey Updike, so it probably ain't gonna happen.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just don't see Bama wearing a cap n gown to watch trees grow. If he was a Barner maybe, but I don't think he's even related to Harvey Updike, so it probably ain't gonna happen.



Bama's take on formal wear would be whether to wear mossy oak treestand or breakup infinity on the morning hunt with mossy oak forest floor being the attire for the evening hunt....along with a possible ghillie suit accessory to compliment the entire wardrobe.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Bama's take on formal wear would be whether to wear mossy oak treestand or breakup infinity on the morning hunt with mossy oak forest floor being the attire for the evening hunt....along with a possible ghillie suit accessory to compliment the entire wardrobe.....



Which begs the question; Do they make Scrubs in all of the Mossy Oak patterns?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which begs the question; Do they make Scrubs in all of the Mossy Oak patterns?



Available only in the SOGA hospitals


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which begs the question; Do they make Scrubs in all of the Mossy Oak patterns?



I believe they do, and ifn' they would allow them in the OR....I would be wearing them every day.
Here is an example....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I believe they do, and ifn' they would allow them in the OR....I would be wearing them every day.
> Here is an example....



They won't allow them in the OR? Are they afraid they won't be able to find you?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They won't allow them in the OR? Are they afraid they won't be able to find you?



Yep, I am so small I would blend in too easily....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Yep, I am so small I would blend in too easily....



I can hear it now. CALL SECOOOORITY !!!! Some jackleg contaminated our OR by putting a tree in it!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can hear it now. CALL SECOOOORITY !!!! Some jackleg contaminated our OR by putting a tree in it!!!!



...either cut it down, or flood it with germicidal solution


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ...either cut it down, or flood it with germicidal solution



make sure it doesn't contain brighteners.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> make sure it doesn't contain brighteners.



Apparently he requires regular brightening, otherwise he wouldn't go to the beach so much.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Apparently he requires regular brightening, otherwise he wouldn't go to the beach so much.



The beach trips are primarily taken to level up my alcohol titers.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2013)

Had a BLAST yesterday !!  Had 2 awesome dove shoots !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> The beach trips are primarily taken to level up my alcohol titers.........



I never figured you to be one to wear tights, but I reckon with enough alcohol anything is possible.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> make sure it doesn't contain brighteners.



most of the solutions in the hospital will not only brighten.... they will eat clean through the material....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I never figured you to be one to wear tights, but I reckon with enough alcohol anything is possible.



the beach can make you do strange things.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> most of the solutions in the hospital will not only brighten.... they will eat clean through the material....



flesh eating solutions


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> the beach can make you do strange things.......



typing around the censors


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> typing around the censors



Ummmm..... I got nothin'....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yawn . . . Saturday and I could have gotten a couple more winks.
> 
> But the coffee is on and brewed for the drivelers.



Thanks G!!  Need it this morning.... 



gobbleinwoods said:


> There should be a uniform statewide season.



Don't disagree ... or you could just start hunting a little further south!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which begs the question; Do they make Scrubs in all of the Mossy Oak patterns?



Bet they do ... 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I believe they do, and ifn' they would allow them in the OR....I would be wearing them every day.
> Here is an example....



Ya'll got a dress code??



Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a BLAST yesterday !!  Had 2 awesome dove shoots !!



Hey stranger!  

You boys been busy this morning.  One more cup of coffee and I reckon I'll go in to work for a little while.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 5, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Thanks G!!  Need it this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heyyyyyyyyy!!!    We do somewhat.....can't wear anything but hospital supplied scrubs..... Gonna order me some camo scrubs anyway.....they is coooooool!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 5, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy!!!    We do somewhat.....can't wear anything but hospital supplied scrubs..... Gonna order me some camo scrubs anyway.....they is coooooool!!!



I need a work from home job so I can work in my pj's!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2013)

For those interested in my fashion for today: redhead fleece beanie, primos spring camo gloves, scentblocker face mask, apg camo pants, and scent iq zip up turtleneck, with a mossy oak breakup camo jacket. 
Feet are freezing, nose is running, and haven't seen a darn thing. Haven't even heard a rifle shot since I've been here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> For those interested in my fashion for today: redhead fleece beanie, primos spring camo gloves, scentblocker face mask, apg camo pants, and scent iq zip up turtleneck, with a mossy oak breakup camo jacket.
> Feet are freezing, nose is running, and haven't seen a darn thing. Haven't even heard a rifle shot since I've been here.



Do a couple of midday drives....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm done. Wind has picked up and is cutting right thru me. Feet and hands are numb and teeth chattering.
I'm out!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Jan 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm done. Wind has picked up and is cutting right thru me. Feet and hands are numb and teeth chattering.
> I'm out!!!!




Hate that you and Bait didn't see anything. I slept til 7... not bad considering I went to bed before 9 last night. 

I was slap worn out. I let the boys have the honors this morning. 

I guess I'll go this afternoon, maybe it'll warm up a bit by then.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 5, 2013)

I spent the morning trimming and cutting about 20 pounds of meet into strips for jerky. Got it spiced and marinating in the fridge. Tomorrow we gunna be firing up the dehydrators and making a couple of varieties of deer jerky.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 5, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I spent the morning trimming and cutting about 20 pounds of meet into strips for jerky. Got it spiced and marinating in the fridge. Tomorrow we gunna be firing up the dehydrators and making a couple of varieties of deer jerky.



Drooling all over the phone....gotta go find a snack now....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2013)

Left overs for dinner, collards, black eyed peas, and pork roast.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Drooling all over the phone....gotta go find a snack now....



I'll let ya know how it turns out. 

Gunna have a pepper flavor and a pepperoni flavor in this batch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2013)

almost . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2013)

Kang !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> almost . . .



almost was correct.   

Kang.   


sterlo, how are you getting the pepperoni flavor?


----------



## kracker (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm bored....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2013)

Kang Kracka !!!  


Awwwww hail !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2013)

Ain't you got a court jester you can summon.....Awwww Hail


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Kracka !!!
> 
> 
> Awwwww hail !!





Jeff C. said:


> Ain't you got a court jester you can summon.....Awwww Hail



OH!! There he iz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> OH!! There he iz


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Don't be messin wiff da maids!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


Izzhongry...........


----------



## slip (Jan 5, 2013)

Gawd im so lazy today.

Got stuff that needs done today and aint gotta work .... All i wanna do is nothing.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2013)

slip said:


> Gawd im so lazy today.
> 
> Got stuff that needs done today and aint gotta work .... All i wanna do is nothing.


I know the feeling, just waiting on 4:00ish to go hunting.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Izzhongry...........



Izzzfullll.....



slip said:


> Gawd im so lazy today.
> 
> Got stuff that needs done today and aint gotta work .... All i wanna do is nothing.



Bout ready to take a nap!!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't you got a court jester you can summon.....Awwww Hail


I've gotta chamber maid for my court jester, just let me get my air compressor plugged up.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sterlo, how are you getting the pepperoni flavor?



I cheated on the pepperoni flavor. I am using some Hi Mountain pepperoni seasoning on it. The pepper flavor is my own concoction.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Izzzfullll.....
> 
> 
> 
> Bout ready to take a nap!!!


<---- banana nut bread muffin, juuuuust heated in the micro & slathered in butter............ yum........


kracker said:


> I've gotta chamber maid for my court jester, just let me get my air compressor plugged up.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know the feeling, just waiting on 4:00ish to go hunting.......



Least yall south Jawja folks can still go hunting. Us nawth Jawja folks gotta settle for making jerky.


----------



## slip (Jan 5, 2013)

Here is another good example of the kind of man my jerk boss is, think yall might enjoy...

Last night 30 minutes after the store closed im doing something by the doors, guy runs up and yells he wants to use our ATM, i tell him we're closed and cant let anybody in ... He flips and starts screaming, cussing and going crazy before getting back in his car and speeding around...Well, two girls didnt know and were about to get let out by said boss, i run over and tell him what happend and not to let them out alone...He says fine, clock out and walk them out to their cars then go home, fine by me but said boss doesnt even watch out the window to see if we made it out okay...Crazy man is still sitting in the back of the lot, parked right by my blazer with the lights on and my boss dont even watch to see if we make it out ok ... 

What kind of boss does that?
The same boss that throws floor cleaner on bleach in a bathroom and about choked us both out..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Least yall south Jawja folks can still go hunting. Us nawth Jawja folks gotta settle for making jerky.


 I sowwy.......... 


slip said:


> Here is another good example of the kind of man my jerk boss is, think yall might enjoy...
> 
> Last night 30 minutes after the store closed im doing something by the doors, guy runs up and yells he wants to use our ATM, i tell him we're closed and cant let anybody in ... He flips and starts screaming, cussing and going crazy before getting back in his car and speeding around...Well, two girls didnt know and were about to get let out by said boss, i run over and tell him what happend and not to let them out alone...He says fine, clock out and walk them out to their cars then go home, fine by me but said boss doesnt even watch out the window to see if we made it out okay...Crazy man is still sitting in the back of the lot, parked right by my blazer with the lights on and my boss dont even watch to see if we make it out ok ...
> 
> ...


 you got the jerk part right!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2013)

Nappy time . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nappy time . . .


I agree, move ovah..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I agree, move ovah..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2013)

Someone has been poofing posts.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Them MON naps must be short.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Them MON naps must be short.





Trying to finish up a book instead !


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Trying to finish up a book instead !


yawn................. stretch...............at least you kinda stayed quiet enough for me to sleep a few minutes...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2013)

kracker said:


> I've gotta chamber maid for my court jester, just let me get my air compressor plugged up.





Later y'all...headin over to a friends for a while....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Someone has been poofing posts.



I poofed a few times earlier today.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I poofed a few times earlier today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2013)

keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 708589


 EEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!



What? That's my Nicodemus Smiley...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What? That's my Nicodemus Smiley...


 stick to the Duck Dynasty guys............


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 5, 2013)

Just got off the phone with a friend who works for the college I interviewed with a couple of weeks ago. She said I should expect a job offer next week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2013)

What's up with all of the hyperlinks in words on posts? Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Just got off the phone with a friend who works for the college I interviewed with a couple of weeks ago. She said I should expect a job offer next week.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's up with all of the hyperlinks in words on posts? Anyone else seeing this?



Whew, thot it was just cause I was reading too fast. JK, what's a hyperlink, is it like when they would go REAL fast in Star Trek?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Whew, thot it was just cause I was reading too fast. JK, what's a hyperlink, is it like when they would go REAL fast in Star Trek?



This is what I am seeing on a lot of posts. The words in blue that are underlined are hyperlinks to other websites. This isn't happening on any other site I have open but GON. Me suspects a hitchhiker or other evil bot on GON's end, but it could be on my end also, just weird that it's only happening on GON pages.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't see that at da Cafe'356 site. (side note) got back from the ER alil while ago, good news is msh22 ain gonna die today. That lil girl has been some kinda sick the last several days.


----------



## slip (Jan 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is what I am seeing on a lot of posts. The words in blue that are underlined are hyperlinks to other websites. This isn't happening on any other site I have open but GON. Me suspects a hitchhiker or other evil bot on GON's end, but it could be on my end also, just weird that it's only happening on GON pages.
> 
> View attachment 708599



Weird.
Aint happenin here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sitting in a cat urine soaked folding chair, hiding in da bushes at the end of a foodplot in a pine thicket. Beginning to think its just a myth that any deer are left.
Oh, and scent eliminator cuts the edge off the kitty pee.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 5, 2013)

slip said:


> Weird.
> Aint happenin here.



Nope  ... not here either.  Sorry Sparky, I think it's just you!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2013)

slip said:


> Weird.
> Aint happenin here.



Got it fixed.



rhbama3 said:


> Sitting in a cat urine soaked folding chair, hiding in da bushes at the end of a foodplot in a pine thicket. Beginning to think its just a myth that any deer are left.
> Oh, and scent eliminator cuts the edge off the kitty pee.



Strange cover scent to pick.



Tag-a-long said:


> Nope  ... not here either.  Sorry Sparky, I think it's just you!!



Yep, sicked my CCleaner on it. History.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2013)

OK, maybe not.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Sitting in a cat urine soaked folding chair, hiding in da bushes at the end of a foodplot in a pine thicket. Beginning to think its just a myth that any deer are left.
> Oh, and scent eliminator cuts the edge off the kitty pee.




Ewwwwwwww... 





Tag-a-long said:


> Nope  ... not here either.  Sorry Sparky, I think it's just you!!





Not here either ?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Just got off the phone with a friend who works for the college I interviewed with a couple of weeks ago. She said I should expect a job offer next week.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is what I am seeing on a lot of posts. The words in blue that are underlined are hyperlinks to other websites. This isn't happening on any other site I have open but GON. Me suspects a hitchhiker or other evil bot on GON's end, but it could be on my end also, just weird that it's only happening on GON pages.
> 
> View attachment 708599


 nope, not here.........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, maybe not.


 no idea.............


----------



## kracker (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2013)

Evening Rascals.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2013)

I is home!
Left Casa de Turtlebug, picked up a mound of corned beef and cheese at Arby's in Moultrie( scalded tongue), dodged 30 deer between Valdosta and Albany, drove thru 2 downpours, stopped in Doerun in the Sword of Joshua and Non-denominational Church of the Narazine parking lot to get my wet suitcase and put it in the backseat, and finally made it to da house of Woo. He immediately tackled me and then decided to shun me.
The only thing i missed out on was getting a speeding ticket for doing 58 in a 55mph. That would have made the trip complete.
No deer, one possum, and had a great time with Bugsy and Fishbro!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I is home!
> Left Casa de Turtlebug, picked up a mound of corned beef and cheese at Arby's in Moultrie( scalded tongue), dodged 30 deer between Valdosta and Albany, drove thru 2 downpours, stopped in Doerun in the Sword of Joshua and Non-denominational Church of the Narazine parking lot to get my wet suitcase and put it in the backseat, and finally made it to da house of Woo. He immediately tackled me and then decided to shun me.
> The only thing i missed out on was getting a speeding ticket for doing 58 in a 55mph. That would have made the trip complete.
> No deer, one possum, and had a great time with Bugsy and Fishbro!



And we miss you already. 



Baron is boxed and on a FedEx truck headed your way. 

Special, overnight, express, urgent delivery.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2013)

Moultrie, Doerun, coming back from Valdosta, you were in my home territory rh. You should have stopped at the Magnolia resturant and tried the buffet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> And we miss you already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I told you to throw him in the back of the truck and I'd sling him out in Morven or Berlin!  
Besides, the second he was gone, you'd just adopt another one!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2013)

Morven, Berlin, stop it it you are making me homesick. You even went through Sigsbee, but probably blinked and missed it. Bridgeboro too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Moultrie, Doerun, coming back from Valdosta, you were in my home territory rh. You should have stopped at the Magnolia resturant and tried the buffet.



I did almost stop at a restaurant in Moultrie called "Barbers" i think. Had a sign for frog legs and mullet, but i didn't see it till i was almost past. I'll stop there next time though! 
Where is Magnolia? I don't remember seeing it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I did almost stop at a restaurant in Moultrie called "Barbers" i think. Had a sign for frog legs and mullet, but i didn't see it till i was almost past. I'll stop there next time though!
> Where is Magnolia? I don't remember seeing it.



Barbers is pretty good. Magnolia is on 319 south toward Thomasville. Headed that way in February.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2013)

Got some Country ham to deliver.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2013)

It is good Keebs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2013)

i gotta unload a suitcase and get my hunting clothes laundered so i can get them dirty again tomorrow. BBL!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2013)

Did you kill anything?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did you kill anything?



Time. And helped kill a catfood stealing possum. I didn't see any deer, but spotted a hog running up the road in the headlights as i was going to pick up Bugsy. She saw a Doe right before dark but din't get a shot before it alked into the woods.
I will say that the duck hunting around there sounded like a war in every direction right at daylight. Lucky skunks....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Time. And helped kill a catfood stealing possum. I didn't see any deer, but spotted a hog running up the road in the headlights as i was going to pick up Bugsy. She saw a Doe right before dark but din't get a shot before it alked into the woods.
> I will say that the duck hunting around there sounded like a war in every direction right at daylight. Lucky skunks....



Were you hunting around Little River?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Were you hunting around Little River?



I have no idea. Not familiar with the area.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I have no idea. Not familiar with the area.



No wonder you did not kill anything. Next time hire me as a Guide.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It is good Keebs!




ok, gonna try to drag my lazy butt out to the woods in the morning.........


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, gonna try to drag my lazy butt out to the woods in the morning.........



No hurry I wont be there until February. The 6th I think.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2013)

heading to bed. Plan to sleep late in the morning and then go to Stewart County tomorrow evening.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> heading to bed. Plan to sleep late in the morning and then go to Stewart County tomorrow evening.



All the deer are out Omaha road. Just west of Louvalle.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2013)

Good googlymoogly it is Sunday morning already

Well the coffee is brewed for those with a season to hunt today.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> All the deer are out Omaha road. Just west of Louvalle.



Hear there are a few rack busters in livingston co. too, shame I couldn't get up there to put a bead on one of them!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 6, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good googlymoogly it is Sunday morning already
> 
> Well the coffee is brewed for those with a season to hunt today.



Coffee good..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2013)

'Moanin !!!


Come on 7pm !!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin !!!
> 
> 
> Come on 7pm !!!



...only 11 short hours away..... almost there


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 6, 2013)

Werd.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Werd.



werk.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Werd.



....care to expand on that train of thought?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 6, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....care to expand on that train of thought?



Yeah, the only site I get hyperlinks and pop ups on are the GON site. I think this place is dirty and needs a major cleaning up.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, the only site I get hyperlinks and pop ups on are the GON site. I think this place is dirty and needs a major cleaning up.



thought you were running the necessary programs to stop such shenanigans.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, the only site I get hyperlinks and pop ups on are the GON site. I think this place is dirty and needs a major cleaning up.



Mac


No issues here and enough said.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 6, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mac-n-cheese
> 
> No issues here and enough said.



Which brand...Kraft, Publix, or Winn-Dixie?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2013)

Wendy's quit serving pancakes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 6, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> thought you were running the necessary programs to stop such shenanigans.....



It's not a tracking program, it's something much more sinister.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wendy's quit serving pancakes.



....bet Sonic has em'......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....bet Sonic has em'......






Sonic closed down here.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sonic closed down here.



Yeah, their pancakes weren't any good........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sonic closed down here.



Not enough business, too many people kept going to Wendy's


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 6, 2013)

Morning folks. The jerky is now in the dehydrators and the house is starting to smell righteous.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

Mernin kids....cinnamon rolls!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Morning folks. The jerky is now in the dehydrators and the house is starting to smell righteous.





Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids....cinnamon rolls!!






Hi !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !!



 What up Quackhead? What book you readin?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 6, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yep



Were you draggin yesterday?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Were you hunting around Little River?





KyDawg said:


> No wonder you did not kill anything. Next time hire me as a Guide.



Our place is not in the vicinity of which you speak but is quite full of deer.  Just wasn't in the cards this weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No hurry I wont be there until February. The 6th I think.





Hankus said:


> Yep




Welp, got out there this morning but didn't see nor hear a thing........... got corned beef hash & toast going to go with my cup of coffee..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What up Quackhead? What book you readin?






"Blue Screen" by Robert B. Parker.  All his stuff is good !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Welp, got out there this morning but didn't see nor hear a thing........... got corned beef hash & toast going to go with my cup of coffee..........



 Bet it made that breakfast mighty good though!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> "Blue Screen" by Robert B. Parker.  All his stuff is good !!



Love to read, but have a hard time staying awake when I do.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet it made that breakfast mighty good though!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love to read, but have a hard time staying awake when I do.....





I only read at work, and it's tough staying awake here doing anything !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Man, i didn't expect to sleep that much! 
I'm just not feeling going to stewart today. I think i'll go to the range at Chickasawhatchee this afternoon and check my rifle. When i was climbing a stand the other day, my rifle slipped off my shoulder and the scope hit a ladder rung pretty hard. I THINK its probably okay, but i want to be sure. 
I got some pretty good co-workers, so schedule permitting, i'm sure i can sneak up to the lease one morning this week and check trail cams.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I only read at work, and it's tough staying awake here doing anything !!!



Congrats on the Dove shoot, Quack! That was some stout shooting. I haven't seen birds like that in years, you lucky dog! Did suzy retrieve well?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet it made that breakfast mighty good though!!


 It did, but dagnabbit........... nevermind, nap time as WobertWoo sez...........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You got a book?


always, sometimes I have a couple going at once........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

Might go see if I can kill a tree rat or 3!! Problem is, last time I did it the neighbor's horses started runnin around like wild stallions


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> It did, but dagnabbit........... nevermind, nap time as WobertWoo sez...........



Nuffin like a good nap!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2013)

aaalllllhail.................


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Might go see if I can kill a tree rat or 3!! Problem is, last time I did it the neighbor's horses started runnin around like wild stallions


Mine do that too, they don't like gunfire at all!


rhbama3 said:


> Nuffin like a good nap!


fixin to kick back in my recliner now........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> aaalllllhail.................


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Might go see if I can kill a tree rat or 3!! Problem is, last time I did it the neighbor's horses started runnin around like wild stallions



I hate to see deer season go, but i am excited about the tree rat war we gonna do once its over! Should be a freezer filling experience!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate to see deer season go, but i am excited about the tree rat war we gonna do once its over! Should be a freezer filling experience!



I have plenty of tree rats with all the pecan trees, but it's mostly open and they migrate in an out from afar. One or 2 shots and they go to scurryin.....big time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I have plenty of tree rats with all the pecan trees, but it's mostly open and they migrate in an out from afar. One or 2 shots and they go to scurryin.....big time.



If they are moving in from somewhere else, you should be able to find a "jump tree" or two that is a bottle neck. I mean, look for that spot that they run out to jump from one treeline to another. Just sit there, and pile them up underneath. That way you don't have to move around much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats on the Dove shoot, Quack! That was some stout shooting. I haven't seen birds like that in years, you lucky dog! Did suzy retrieve well?




Pookie for just 2 adults and 1 kid it was awesome !!!  I don't bring Suzy out until we quit shooting, she won't be still and runs all over, but she's great at finding lost birds in the hedgerows.  





Jeff C. said:


> Might go see if I can kill a tree rat or 3!! Problem is, last time I did it the neighbor's horses started runnin around like wild stallions






Kang Jeff !!!  Awwwww hail to da Chief !!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie for just 2 adults and 1 kid it was awesome !!!  I don't bring Suzy out until we quit shooting, she won't be still and runs all over, but she's great at finding lost birds in the hedgerows.
> 
> Kang Jeff !!!  Awwwww hail to da Chief !!




You know you can fix that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> You know you can fix that!





Yeah Elaine, but everytime I "fix" something on her, Dawn "breaks" it . . .


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah Elaine, but everytime I "fix" something on her, Dawn "breaks" it . . .



You may might would be better off to put the collar on DAWN!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> You may might would be better off to put the collar on DAWN!







Hmmmm, I like the way you think !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> If they are moving in from somewhere else, you should be able to find a "jump tree" or two that is a bottle neck. I mean, look for that spot that they run out to jump from one treeline to another. Just sit there, and pile them up underneath. That way you don't have to move around much.



10-4, I've got a couple of spots where I can accomplish that 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie for just 2 adults and 1 kid it was awesome !!!  I don't bring Suzy out until we quit shooting, she won't be still and runs all over, but she's great at finding lost birds in the hedgerows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> You may might would be better off to put the collar on DAWN!



There better be some diamonds in that collar.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There better be some diamonds in that collar.



It's got some joules for sho!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> It's got some joules for sho!



ba da bing!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There better be some diamonds in that collar.





Tag-a-long said:


> It's got some joules for sho!





rhbama3 said:


> ba da bing!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Meh...... i just don't feel like fetting out of this recliner. Think i'll go to the Chickasaw range later this week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Meh...... i just don't feel like fetting out of this recliner. Think i'll go to the Chickasaw range later this week.





Fire off a round in that fancy subdivision . . .


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 6, 2013)

Well.......


----------



## kracker (Jan 6, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Well.......


deep subject....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 6, 2013)

kracker said:


> deep subject....



It is indeed....was getting thirsty and thought of water, which then lead me to well..... yes a very slow day here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

Tricky little squirrels!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

starting to rain here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tricky little squirrels!!!



what'd they do?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> what'd they do?



Stayin too close to the ground, or running on the ground. Won't go up. I just don't feel comfortable shooting a .22 around here, unless they elevate somewhat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Stayin too close to the ground, or running on the ground. Won't go up. I just don't feel comfortable shooting a .22 around here, unless they elevate somewhat.



Is Jag with you? Tell him to run around the other side and make noise. The tree rat should go vertical. I hear you about horizontal shots.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 6, 2013)

Me fingers be COLD!!!!

Stupid pig.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Me fingers be COLD!!!!
> 
> Stupid pig.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 6, 2013)

Is it almost supper time? I am getting hungry..... 
Should have stayed out of the cafe thread.....fatties and jerk cheeeekins everywhere in there, everything looked really good!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Is Jag with you? Tell him to run around the other side and make noise. The tree rat should go vertical. I hear you about horizontal shots.



Nah....he's not feeling well (sinus infection). I tried that several times myself, the rascals stayed low or hit the ground. Of the couple that did finally go up, one went in a hole, another in nest. Prefer not shoot in nest.

On another note, found a nice skeleton, practically complete, but split in half along spine. Did not see front legs though. I'm thinking it's possibly a fox, gonna let it lay another day or two, it was still a little gooey 

Gonna head back out in a minute, they should make that last run before dark. If...... I can walk away from this Caramel corn


----------



## slip (Jan 6, 2013)

Took momma out to the hunting land and taught her to shoot (Better)... Got her consistently good with the pistol at yardage further then a hallway shot. So im happy with that ... Tried to get her to shoot the Mini-14 ... maybe next time.  Its a bit louder then what shes used to.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Me fingers be COLD!!!!
> 
> Stupid pig.



Bet it has a squishy nose........


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 6, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Bet it has a squishy nose........



This pig has annoyed me therefore, I don't care if I shoot his nose slap off of his face. 


The bad part is, Robert spotted him about 6:10 last night. This morning we have a pic of another one at 6:02 on the other side of the lease. 

So much for our pig-free zone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

If i hadn't already unloaded the rifle and had it in the backseat, i might could have shot him from the truck winder. Just hope its two Boars and not a sow running around.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> If i hadn't already unloaded the rifle and had it in the backseat, i might could have shot him from the truck winder. Just hope its two Boars and not a sow running around.



Sows..........















Are bad......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2013)

'Bout got these 12hrs whipped !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2013)

Idjit Otis and one of his buddies are hunting at the Luv Shak...   




Run Suzy ruuuuuuuuuuuun.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout got these 12hrs whipped !!



I'll drink to that!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjit Otis and one of his buddies are hunting at the Luv Shak...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

gonna tie some crappie jigs. See ya'll later!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjit Otis and one of his buddies are hunting at the Luv Shak...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh lawd .... just bring her in the house!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjit Otis and one of his buddies are hunting at the Luv Shak...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should've collared bof of em and gave Ms Dawn the controls,  and a camera......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oh lawd .... just bring her in the house!!






Can't, I'm still at work and Dawn's in a meeting in Mville.

Sue is on her on !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't, I'm still at work and Dawn's in a meeting in Mville.
> 
> Sue is on her on !!!!



I'll pass on that litter.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll pass on that litter.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





What would you call them.....lavatory receivers?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't, I'm still at work and Dawn's in a meeting in Mville.
> 
> Sue is on her on !!!!



Poor baby girl ... she needs a kevlar kennel!!  



Jeff C. said:


> I'll pass on that litter.....



You must had met Otis' bud before!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Poor baby girl ... she needs a kevlar kennel!!
> 
> 
> 
> You must had met Otis' bud before!!



No ma'am....but I did meet Otis!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No ma'am....but I did meet Otis!!



And lived to tell about it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

all Hail the Gobblin' kang!!!

Gonna be a messican takeout kinda night. Don't tell Bubbette.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2013)

no nap, trip to Mama's with sis "D2" and back to hunt.......... nuttin still!

Chief............ juss remember............ payback..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And lived to tell about it.



There was gang of us.....safety in numbers!! 



rhbama3 said:


> all Hail the Gobblin' kang!!!
> 
> Gonna be a messican takeout kinda night. Don't tell Bubbette.



Dang sho is....awww hail  the gobblin!!



Keebs said:


> no nap, trip to Mama's with sis "D2" and back to hunt.......... nuttin still!
> 
> Chief............ juss remember............ payback..........



Ruh roh!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2013)

Sunday evening youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> There was gang of us.....safety in numbers!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MmmmmmmHHHHMMmmmmmm...........


KyDawg said:


> Sunday evening youngins.


Evenin, Cap'tn!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sunday evening youngins.



Evenin Pops!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> MmmmmmmHHHHMMmmmmmm...........
> 
> Evenin, Cap'tn!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 6, 2013)

Ahhhh, another lovely night in Echols county. 

No piggies although I did almost step in some VERY fresh coyote poop.  Bad enough that he pooped in the middle of camp road, bad enough it was filled with deer colored bits, but the fact that it was "steamy" really got me upset knowing just seconds stood between me and the dispatching of another nuisance. 


Oh well. We gots pigs, we gots yotes and now we gots trespassers. I'm actually glad deer season is almost over with.  

Wobbert-Woo!  All I want right now is to plant some chufa and shoot some turkeys.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ahhhh, another lovely night in Echols county.
> 
> No piggies although I did almost step in some VERY fresh coyote poop.  Bad enough that he pooped in the middle of camp road, bad enough it was filled with deer colored bits, but the fact that it was "steamy" really got me upset knowing just seconds stood between me and the dispatching of another nuisance.
> 
> ...



Hey, you invited me!  
What happened?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2013)

Got me another one for the freezer. The Redhead was in the kitchen and heard me when I shot.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ahhhh, another lovely night in Echols county.
> 
> No piggies although I did almost step in some VERY fresh coyote poop.  Bad enough that he pooped in the middle of camp road, bad enough it was filled with deer colored bits, but the fact that it was "steamy" really got me upset knowing just seconds stood between me and the dispatching of another nuisance.
> 
> ...



Don't bother with the chufa. The pigs will destroy it. Don't ask how I know this. 

Having to type on phone. Computer is messed up


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Got me another one for the freezer. The Redhead was in the kitchen and heard me when I shot.



Way to go Nic. I been making jerky all weekend. Wish I had one more but our season is done.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Got me another one for the freezer. The Redhead was in the kitchen and heard me when I shot.



You still owe me two Does for past trades. I'll take it. 

Man, i just realized i have hunted 9 straight times now without seeing a deer. 
Taking the last two days of the season off to try it again. Hope to sneak up there at least once this week.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


I'm watching you..............


turtlebug said:


> Ahhhh, another lovely night in Echols county.
> 
> No piggies although I did almost step in some VERY fresh coyote poop.  Bad enough that he pooped in the middle of camp road, bad enough it was filled with deer colored bits, but the fact that it was "steamy" really got me upset knowing just seconds stood between me and the dispatching of another nuisance.
> 
> ...


Trespassers??????????



Nicodemus said:


> Got me another one for the freezer. The Redhead was in the kitchen and heard me when I shot.


KEWL!!!!!!!!!


Sterlo58 said:


> Don't bother with the chufa. The pigs will destroy it. Don't ask how I know this.
> 
> Having to type on phone. Computer is messed up


At least you posted!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Don't bother with the chufa. The pigs will destroy it. Don't ask how I know this.
> 
> Having to type on phone. Computer is messed up



It looks like they may have a large and small Boar down there. Everybody is after them though. Hope they can whack them before a population starts up!


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> all Hail the Gobblin' kang!!!
> 
> Gonna be a messican takeout kinda night. Don't tell Bubbette.



Why not? I didn't want to cook either. I had to cook all weekend while Mini Me's mouth healed. Anyone want some mashed taters? We have enough to last several weeks.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You still owe me two Does for past trades. I'll take it.
> 
> Man, i just realized i have hunted 9 straight times now without seeing a deer.
> Taking the last two days of the season off to try it again. Hope to sneak up there at least once this week.


Darlin', you ain't the only one, it's state wide!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Got me another one for the freezer. The Redhead was in the kitchen and heard me when I shot.



 





Keebs said:


> I'm watching you..............
> 
> Trespassers??????????
> 
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You still owe me two Does for past trades. I'll take it.
> 
> Man, i just realized i have hunted 9 straight times now without seeing a deer.
> Taking the last two days of the season off to try it again. Hope to sneak up there at least once this week.



I was feeding the cows today and counted 11 deer in one pasture. They were close enough to shoot but the season has been out here forever. There was one real nice buck in the bunch.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I was feeding the cows today and counted 11 deer in one pasture. They were close enough to shoot but the season has been out here forever. There was one real nice buck in the bunch.



The most i've seen at one time this year was a whole herd of....... 3.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


you're singing off key *AGAIN*!


KyDawg said:


> I was feeding the cows today and counted 11 deer in one pasture. They were close enough to shoot but the season has been out here forever. There was one real nice buck in the bunch.


THAT'S it, I gotta git rid of these horses & get cows instead!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> The most i've seen at one time this year was a whole herd of....... 3.


I've seen two at one time, a mama & a baby, that's it for "multiples"......... for me...........


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The most i've seen at one time this year was a whole herd of....... 3.



We have a lot of  deer here, but a very short gun season, Guess I need to buy a blackpowder weapon. Done got too old to learn bow hunting.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We have a lot of  deer here, but a very short gun season, Guess I need to buy a blackpowder weapon. Done got too old to learn bow hunting.



If we had deer running everywhere, I'd use my crossbow or blackpowder rifle all the time. However, i can't play till i have at least 3 in the freezer so the 7mm-08 is always the weapon of choice till i get the magic number.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> If we had deer running everywhere, I'd use my crossbow or blackpowder rifle all the time. However, i can't play till i have at least 3 in the freezer so the 7mm-08 is always the weapon of choice till i get the magic number.



Well bring that old blackpowder smoke iron up here and fill both of our freezers.


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 6, 2013)

Top'o the evening to all the fine Woody's drivla's. Mighty fine day.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> Top'o the evening to all the fine Woody's drivla's. Mighty fine day.



Evening stuff.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well bring that old blackpowder smoke iron up here and fill both of our freezers.


In Kaintucky is the fine cheaper if you shoot deer out season with a blackpowder rifle? 



huntinstuff said:


> Top'o the evening to all the fine Woody's drivla's. Mighty fine day.


Evemin'!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> In Kaintucky is the fine cheaper if you shoot deer out season with a blackpowder rifle?
> 
> 
> I Meant next season Dummy. I only shoot deer out of season at night.
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2013)

I gotta call it a night. Call week starts tomorrow, big caseload at the hospital, and then Bama plays for the BCSNC. Gonna be an intense kinda day!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 7, 2013)

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  The weekend came and went like a whirlwind and it is time to get back to work.

Gobblin, I sure need a couple of cups of your coffee to help me wake up.

Hope everyone has a good day today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2013)

Well EE here is the first cup


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 7, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well EE here is the first cup



Ahhhhh....life is good!!!!

Mernin GIW and EE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Ahhhhh....life is good!!!!
> 
> Mernin GIW and EE



Moanin' KYbow

It is a five day week unlike last week.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 7, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Moanin' KYbow
> 
> It is a five day week unlike last week.



....just hope it is a kind week.....things aren't starting off too good here though....schedule is brutal today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 7, 2013)

Mernin yippies, hippies and rednecks.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin yippies, hippies and rednecks.



Mernin knuckledragger.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 7, 2013)

......Well, gotta get ready to head to the big house.....Y'all have a good un'


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2013)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ......Well, gotta get ready to head to the big house.....Y'all have a good un'



Eating b'fast here and then off to work I go.

Morn' messican


----------



## Hankus (Jan 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin yippies, hippies and rednecks.



I'm always a suspect 

Mornin


----------



## Hankus (Jan 7, 2013)

Few shots from Saturday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 7, 2013)

Shucks, based on the above photos from Hankus, I am going hunting with him next time because.......He has got Game !!!!!  


I was hoping to shoot a few doves Saturday myself BUT could not get any of them to come close enough.  I had not hunted since my deer hunting season ended back in mid December so I felt a little funny carrying my shotgun with me on Saturday.  I only heard a few doves fly long before I got to them unfortunately.  I pulled the cards from my cameras and found that I had 3,536 photos of deer, turkeys, wild hogs, coyotes, squirrels, opossums, rabbits, foxes, raccoons, doves, crows, blue jays, redbirds, woodpeckers, a cat, and a dog.

At least, I did kill one buck again this season so I do have some meat to last me through this coming year.  It was really great to spend time in the woods alone with just me and nature.  Of course, the deer meat cost me about $70 per pound this season versus $118 per pound last season.  Maybe in a few more years, it will be down around $20 per pound instead.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2013)

morning folks!


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 7, 2013)

Morning. Got up and walked 1.5 miles this morning. Now to get to work. Ugh! I'd rather go back to bed.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Morning. Got up and walked 1.5 miles this morning. Now to get to work. Ugh! I'd rather go back to bed.


 good for you!!!!  I wish I had your "drive"!  I coughed all night with sinus drainage.......... uuugghhh, not a good start for a Monday.......


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> good for you!!!!  I wish I had your "drive"!  I coughed all night with sinus drainage.......... uuugghhh, not a good start for a Monday.......



I have a friend who goes Mon, Wed, and Fri, so that helps. Now if I can just get my sorry self to the gym, maybe I can get into shape.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 7, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Few shots from Saturday



Looks like Saturday was a good day.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> I have a friend who goes Mon, Wed, and Fri, so that helps. Now if I can just get my sorry self to the gym, maybe I can get into shape.


The only "gym" I like is a basketball one but I don't have the time/energy to even do that any more.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> The only "gym" I like is a basketball one but I don't have the time/energy to even do that any more.......



You're not exactly the prototypical B'Ball enthusiast.


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2013)

kang??


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2013)

I be kang!!!!   good morning!!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2013)

today is gonna be a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

come on hot weather!!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2013)

strang was on da potty again


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> I be kang!!!!   good morning!!!!





rydert said:


> today is gonna be a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> come on hot weather!!!!



All hail da idjit that wants hot weather.




idjit


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> strang was on da potty again



I was tryin' to eat some cracka's.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2013)

Good morning, Monday When is our next holiday?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> strang was on da potty again





stringmusic said:


> All hail da idjit that wants hot weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya'll brothers


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I was tryin' to eat some cracka's.



on da potty?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2013)

Hear's a song for y'all to get stuck in yo' head today.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> on da potty?



YES!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2013)

Keep it out of the gutter.


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hear's a song for y'all to get stuck in yo' head today.



thanks......now I got a stupid song stuck in my head......and  i'm hongry.......


idjit


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> thanks......now I got a stupid song stuck in my head......and  i'm hongry.......
> 
> 
> idjit


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2013)

more heads rollin this mornin..... let it burn! 

 anyone need a electrical/mechanical tech???

Have i ever said.....i would rather be fishin?


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> more heads rollin this mornin..... let it burn!
> 
> anyone need a electrical/mechanical tech???
> 
> Have i ever said.....i would rather be fishin?





hang in there blood


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> more heads rollin this mornin..... let it burn!
> 
> anyone need a electrical/mechanical tech???
> 
> Have i ever said.....i would rather be fishin?



What i miss? you still employed now?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> hang in there blood



Like a hair in a biscuit brother!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> What i miss? you still employed now?



not sure... 

I need ta learn ho to make moone shine


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> not sure...
> 
> I need ta learn ho to make moone shine



You might want to keep that one on the down low


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're not exactly the prototypical B'Ball enthusiast.


 but I was good when I played......... got a trophy and lettered every year of high school.......... does that count?


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, Monday When is our next holiday?


Jan. 21st on my calendar..........


Nicodemus said:


> Keep it out of the gutter.


 you tell'em Nic!


blood on the ground said:


> more heads rollin this mornin..... let it burn!
> 
> anyone need a electrical/mechanical tech???
> 
> Have i ever said.....i would rather be fishin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2013)

Mornin kids.....

Hang in there blood!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> not sure...
> 
> I need ta learn ho to make moone shine


Good luck blood!!!

and there are easier ways to make a living than making likker. I saw a still running about 30 years ago and decided that was too much like work for me


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....
> 
> Hang in there blood!!


 Heeeyyyy.............


kracker said:


> Good luck blood!!!
> 
> and there are _*easier ways to make a living*_ than making likker. I saw a still running about 30 years ago and decided that was too much like work for me


 enlighten us...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2013)

tuner salat sammiches are da bomb


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> The only "gym" I like is a basketball one but I don't have the time/energy to even do that any more.......



Phoebe's gym is free to employees and spouses. It's really nice, but I have to change clothes and drive across town, so I often don't make it. 



blood on the ground said:


> more heads rollin this mornin..... let it burn!
> 
> anyone need a electrical/mechanical tech???
> 
> Have i ever said.....i would rather be fishin?



Where do you live? The church I go to just moved into a new (used) building that needs some work. I don't know if they've already found someone or not, but part of the work is moving some of the spotlights in the main room.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Phoebe's gym is free to employees and spouses. It's really nice, but I have to change clothes and drive across town, so I often don't make it.


 Free is good, but I'd need a HEAP of time & motivation for sure!

splurging at lunch today, rotel & velveeta dip w/ scoops, part of a left over sub & an orange........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Free is good, but I'd need a HEAP of time & motivation for sure!
> 
> splurging at lunch today, rotel & velveeta dip w/ scoops, part of a left over sub & an orange........



Heyyyyyyy 

<----------Egg salad sammiches on homemade wheat!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyyyy
> 
> <----------Egg salad sammiches on homemade wheat!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 7, 2013)

moaning everybody!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2013)

Afternoon lads and lasses !!! 

Wife and I are off to eat some dinner in town, buy a new dishwasher, sign last years tax return (IRS didn't recieve) and get some groceries for tonights BIG game !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2013)

Monday afternoon to all of you down in GEORGIA.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> moaning everybody!


 Hiya Bob!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon lads and lasses !!!
> 
> Wife and I are off to eat some dinner in town, buy a new dishwasher, sign last years tax return (IRS didn't recieve) and get some groceries for tonights BIG game !!!





KyDawg said:


> Monday afternoon to all of you down in GEORGIA.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> moaning everybody!



You're a little late, but no matter......Howdy there !!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon lads and lasses !!!
> 
> Wife and I are off to eat some dinner in town, buy a new dishwasher, sign last years tax return (IRS didn't recieve) and get some groceries for tonights BIG game !!!



Afternoon......nothin special on the menu here, just hoping for knock down, drag out, brawl of a game.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You're a little late, but no matter......Howdy there !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon......nothin special on the menu here, just hoping for knock down, drag out, brawl of a game.






After seeing Slayer's menu last night thinking about doing some stuffed jalapeno's and mebbe some deer poppers??

I deep fried some elk fileted back strap the other night and it was better than any filet mignon I've ever eaten !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Phoebe's gym is free to employees and spouses. It's really nice, but I have to change clothes and drive across town, so I often don't make it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live? The church I go to just moved into a new (used) building that needs some work. I don't know if they've already found someone or not, but part of the work is moving some of the spotlights in the main room.



dallas ga.. bout 3.5 hrs from youins


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2013)

Getting kinda worried 'bout Seth ???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting kinda worried 'bout Seth ???


 he done out-growed us??????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> he done out-growed us??????






Impossible !!!  I'm thinking YDC . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Impossible !!!  I'm thinking YDC . . .


Last post on FB was Dec............ IDK........... ain't you got his number?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Last post on FB was Dec............ IDK........... ain't you got his number?






Nope, wouldn't do any good, purty sho you can't have a phone in da pokie.



I'm outta here !!


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> dallas ga.. bout 3.5 hrs from youins



You may be too far then. I don't know if the church could put you up somewhere or not. I'm sure the job would take more than one day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> After seeing Slayer's menu last night thinking about doing some stuffed jalapeno's and mebbe some deer poppers??
> 
> I deep fried some elk fileted back strap the other night and it was better than any filet mignon I've ever eaten !!



Hard to beat that elk....I've only had it twice, but both times it was outstanding.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2013)

Brother wants me to go help him haul 12' sheets of drywall, when he's got a 20 yr old son that won't answer his phone.  

I'm giving this some thought first......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Free is good, but I'd need a HEAP of time & motivation for sure!
> 
> splurging at lunch today, rotel & velveeta dip w/ scoops, part of a left over sub & an orange........


Motivation........ want me to chase ya round the building


Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyyyy
> 
> <----------Egg salad sammiches on homemade wheat!


Jeffro



boneboy96 said:


> moaning everybody!


Moaning



KyDawg said:


> Monday afternoon to all of you down in GEORGIA.


Monday afternoon to you up there


Hooked On Quack said:


> After seeing Slayer's menu last night thinking about doing some stuffed jalapeno's and mebbe some deer poppers??
> 
> I deep fried some elk fileted back strap the other night and it was better than any filet mignon I've ever eaten !!


I made some dove with peppers wrapped in bacon from our dove shoot , mmmm mmmmm good.



Keebs said:


> he done out-growed us??????


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, wouldn't do any good, purty sho you can't have a phone in da pokie.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm outta here !!





Jeff C. said:


> Brother wants me to go help him haul 12' sheets of drywall, when he's got a 20 yr old son that won't answer his phone.
> 
> I'm giving this some thought first......


 oh go on & help him, you know you're gonna anyway......


mudracing101 said:


> Motivation........ want me to chase ya round the building


 now why would I even think about running from you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Brother wants me to go help him haul 12' sheets of drywall, when he's got a 20 yr old son that won't answer his phone.
> 
> I'm giving this some thought first......



I got 19 yr old step son that will not even make his own plate at supper time. lazy aint the word for most of these youngans today!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I got 19 yr old step son that _*will not even make his own plate*_ at supper time. lazy aint the word for most of these youngans today!


 then he'd go hungry at my house!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> then he'd go hungry at my house!



yep... thats how i see it.... some folks treat their babies like babies WAAAAY to long! my 2 know the rules and the do it your self side of life!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Monday afternoon to all of you down in GEORGIA.



Afternoon Pops!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Motivation........ want me to chase ya round the building
> Jeffro
> 
> Moaning
> ...



Aft, Mudro  



Keebs said:


> oh go on & help him, you know you're gonna anyway......
> 
> now why would I even think about running from you?



Yep.....but probably not until tomorrow, so that he can have his youngun there, and I'll bring Jag too. Work smarter...not harder!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2013)

Rydert ain't kang no mo


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2013)

I be kang


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> yep... thats how i see it.... some folks treat their babies like babies WAAAAY to long! my 2 know the rules and the do it your self side of life!





Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....but probably not until tomorrow, so that he can have his youngun there, and I'll bring Jag too.
> _*Work smarter...not harder!!*_


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, and my youngin' (15 month old boy) has got pneumonia in his right lung and a double ear infection. Plum feel sorry for the lil fella. Ain't gonna get much sleep tonight I don't reckon.


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I be kang




all hail Kang Strang


stringmusic said:


> Oh, and my youngin' (15 month old boy) has got pneumonia in his right lung and a double ear infection. Plum feel sorry for the lil fella. Ain't gonna get much sleep tonight I don't reckon.



aww.......I feel sorry for you brotha


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Oh, and my youngin' (15 month old boy) has got pneumonia in his right lung and a double ear infection. Plum feel sorry for the lil fella. Ain't gonna get much sleep tonight I don't reckon.


 poor thing.......... baby motrin every 3.5 to 4 hours will at least help!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I got 19 yr old step son that will not even make his own plate at supper time. lazy aint the word for most of these youngans today!



Many, if not most, have NO work ethic...whatsoever!! 



Keebs said:


> then he'd go hungry at my house!



1st thing outta my mouth would be, "Here, fix your plate son!" 



stringmusic said:


> Oh, and my youngin' (15 month old boy) has got pneumonia in his right lung and a double ear infection. Plum feel sorry for the lil fella. Ain't gonna get much sleep tonight I don't reckon.



Hope he get's over that quick...poor little fella! That stuff can be dangerous for a youngun..... 

Oh yeah!

Awww Hail....... kang Strang!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> now why would I even think about running from you?


hey, trying to help both of us out


stringmusic said:


> I be kang



Kang Strang


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> all hail Kang Strang
> 
> 
> aww.......I feel sorry for you brotha





Keebs said:


> poor thing.......... baby motrin every 3.5 to 4 hours will at least help!



Yea, we had been switching between baby Tylenol and baby ibuprofen, but we took him to the doc and got some anibiotics.

He's asleep on my chest right now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2013)

Looked in the back of my truck at lunch and there is a dead raccoon, a big un. Hmmm.. wander who the next victim will be.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2013)

Kang Strang wasn't in da potty this time  


I hope your little feller gets to feelin better real soon


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Yea, we had been switching between baby Tylenol and baby ibuprofen, but we took him to the doc and got some anibiotics.
> 
> He's asleep on my chest right now.



Why do ya make him sleep upside down?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2013)

Preciate the thoughts driveler crew.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Why do ya make him sleep upside down?



We usually tie him up by the feets and hang him from the ceilin fan.


Is the pic upside down? Cause it's right side up on my phone.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> hey, trying to help both of us out





stringmusic said:


> Yea, we had been switching between baby Tylenol and baby ibuprofen, but we took him to the doc and got some anibiotics.
> 
> He's asleep on my chest right now.


Aaawww, I recognize the flushed cheeks & ears of days gone by.......... poor little feller......


mudracing101 said:


> Looked in the back of my truck at lunch and there is a dead raccoon, a big un. Hmmm.. wander who the next victim will be.


 you know who it needs to be...........  that ol biddy that keeps stealing yo biskits!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Oh, and my youngin' (15 month old boy) has got pneumonia in his right lung and a double ear infection. Plum feel sorry for the lil fella. Ain't gonna get much sleep tonight I don't reckon.





stringmusic said:


> Yea, we had been switching between baby Tylenol and baby ibuprofen, but we took him to the doc and got some anibiotics.
> 
> He's asleep on my chest right now.



Awww...poor lil man! I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2013)

I done got to slip off and go hunting.......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> I done got to slip off and go hunting.......


git me one too, I won't have a chance to go back until this weekend!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> I done got to slip off and go hunting.......



 with out us


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> git me one too, I won't have a chance to go back until this weekend!





mudracing101 said:


> with out us



Y'all are with me.....now be quiet......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> Y'all are with me.....now be quiet......



I didn't say nuttin


Strang is in da potty; you now how loud he can be in there


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> Y'all are with me.....now be quiet......


ooopppppsssssss


mudracing101 said:


>


 this ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


you 'bout ready to go???????


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> I done got to slip off and go hunting.......


Daggum southern zone hunters.


hdm03 said:


> I didn't say nuttin
> 
> 
> Strang is in da potty; you now how loud he can be in there


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Daggum southern zone hunters.


 and baiting too...........


----------



## kracker (Jan 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Oh, and my youngin' (15 month old boy) has got pneumonia in his right lung and a double ear infection. Plum feel sorry for the lil fella. Ain't gonna get much sleep tonight I don't reckon.


 for y'all. My oldest one had to go in the hospital and stay under an oxygen tent about that age. No worse feeling than them crying and not being able to understand why you can't hold them.


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Oh, and my youngin' (15 month old boy) has got pneumonia in his right lung and a double ear infection. Plum feel sorry for the lil fella. Ain't gonna get much sleep tonight I don't reckon.



Poor baby. I hope he gets better soon. 



stringmusic said:


> Yea, we had been switching between baby Tylenol and baby ibuprofen, but we took him to the doc and got some anibiotics.
> 
> He's asleep on my chest right now.



Tylenol and Ibuprofen alternated works great! 



stringmusic said:


> We usually tie him up by the feets and hang him from the ceilin fan.
> 
> 
> Is the pic upside down? Cause it's right side up on my phone.



Hangin' him upside down will help the fluid in his lungs drain. We used to put patients with their head lower than their feet for about 30 min 3-5 times/day to help fluid drain out of their lungs. It worked too. Although the ceiling fan may not be the best way to do it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Greetings and salutations from da Big House. Just taking a break while we get things ready for round 3. You can tell its my call week.
I'm gonna be lucky to see the 4th quarter of the game at the rate things are going.


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings and salutations from da Big House. Just taking a break while we get things ready for round 3. You can tell its my call week.
> I'm gonna be lucky to see the 4th quarter of the game at the rate things are going.



I would offer to record it for you but we usually lose when we record it. Want me to text you updates?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 7, 2013)

Finally got my computer fixed. Some kind of redirect virus that sends you to the wrong website. Two hours on the phone with some dude in India  but it works now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> I would offer to record it for you but we usually lose when we record it. Want me to text you updates?



Record it anyway...that way he can at least armchair Qback when he get's to watch it


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 7, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Finally got my computer fixed. Some kind of redirect virus that sends you to the wrong website. Two hours on the phone with some dude in India  but it works now.



One word. 


Kaspersky 


I had both the kids get that crap on theirs within two weeks of getting them for Christmas. It was a NIGHTMARE!!! Les Miles told me what to get and I loaded it onto every computer in the house and renew it every year. No complaints. Doesn't slow anything down and runs in the background. 

Glad you're back though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> One word.
> 
> 
> Kaspersky
> ...



Yep....I had one also! He helped me get rid of mine too!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 7, 2013)

WOBBERT-WOO!!!!!



PLEASE COME GET YOUR CAT!!!


He is driving us insane. He misses you to pieces and won't stop crying. 

You abandonded hims widdle self.   


How could you break his widdle heart?


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> WOBBERT-WOO!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> One word.
> 
> 
> Kaspersky
> ...





It took a dude named Alik Prabahabdu in India to get rid of that dadgum Kaspersky for me.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and baiting too...........


Thanks for remindin' me 


kracker said:


> for y'all. My oldest one had to go in the hospital and stay under an oxygen tent about that age. No worse feeling than them crying and not being able to understand why you can't hold them.


Man, that sounds awful! It does stink when they don't know what's goin' on. Thanks for the prayers bro.


Bubbette said:


> Poor baby. I hope he gets better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, I didn't know folks did that!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 7, 2013)

Bubbette said:


>




But he's hypoallergenic.   





Sterlo58 said:


> It took a dude named Alik Prabahabdu in India to get rid of that dadgum Kaspersky for me.



   


What you got rid of, you got for free. Kaspersky will cost you around $40/year.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 7, 2013)

Think I'll make me a batch of apple pies tomorrow. My memory ain so good an I mighta fergitted how its done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Think I'll make me a BIG batch of apple pies tomorrow. My memory ain so good an I mighta fergitted how its done.



Fixed it for ya!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2013)

Dem deers were walking dis afternoon .......rydert. scores! !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> Dem deers were walking dis afternoon .......rydert. scores! !!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Thanks for remindin' me
> 
> Man, that sounds awful! It does stink when they don't know what's goin' on. Thanks for the prayers bro.
> 
> ...



yep, it was called chest physiotherapy. We put them in a head down position lying in the bed on their stomach. Then we beat on their back to loosen up the stuff. It worked a lot better than some of the meds they use now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2013)

Evening youngins, getting ready to watch this big Football game.


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> But he's hypoallergenic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not allergies I'm worried about. The dogs will not allow him to exist long enough to find out if anyone's allergic.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 7, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> It's not allergies I'm worried about. The dogs will not allow him to exist long enough to find out if anyone's allergic.



Uhm, I ain't so sure. Sophie might be his only match. 

Sammie would hide behind your chair begging you to keep the scary fanged creature away from him and Woozer would probably.... well.... you could always change his name to "Puddles".     



I really need to find this cat a home. Preferably an indoor home and someone who can give him LOTS of attention. 









Did I say LOTS?  

He gets on my porch, climbs on the handrails and peers through the cracks in the curtains on the kitchen door. 

He climbs on the boat in the backyard and throws himself at the screen on our bedroom window. Sometimes he actually sticks. 

He gets IN my car when I open the door and demands to be taken on rides. 

He gets in the trunk when I'm unloading groceries and scares the bejeebus out of me when I go back for another round. 

He gets on the hood of my car and stands right in my view and won't get off the hood until I get to the first stop sign by our house. 

He jumps on my shoulders from anything that he can gain a little hangtime. 


You should've been there the day he rode on the roof of my car past the neighbors yard. 




Yall just have no idea.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 7, 2013)

On tha roof???

They gonna get you for flealine abuse!


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm, I ain't so sure. Sophie might be his only match.
> 
> Sammie would hide behind your chair begging you to keep the scary fanged creature away from him and Woozer would probably.... well.... you could always change his name to "Puddles".
> 
> ...




Sammie is also a cat killer. He and Sophie work together. Lewis is the one that will cuddle with him and be submissive to it. Aint no cat ever comin' to this house.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> Dem deers were walking dis afternoon .......rydert. scores! !!!






Bubbette said:


> yep, it was called chest physiotherapy. We put them in a head down position lying in the bed on their stomach. Then we beat on their back to loosen up the stuff. It worked a lot better than some of the meds they use now.


Good to know! My wife's aunt is a pediatrician and she told us about beating on his back a lil bit to loosin' some of that crud up. Interesting about laying him with his head down. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Good to know! My wife's aunt is a pediatrician and she told us about beating on his back a lil bit to loosin' some of that crud up. Interesting about laying him with his head down. Thanks for the info!



When you beat on his back cup your hands so it makes a loud noise. It creates more vibration to loosen up the secretions.


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 7, 2013)

Am I the Kang?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Am I the Kang?



All hail,  sure looks like it.

Long day just walked in the door.   Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## kracker (Jan 7, 2013)

aww haillllllll


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Am I the Kang?




I think it's Kquang!! 

Aww hail.... Kquang Bubbette


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2013)

All hail!!!! Bubbette is kang!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey String I figured you be out geocatching tonight.


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 7, 2013)

I hate that Bama is workin' and missin' this game. He's going to hate he missed it.


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey String I figured you be out geocatching tonight.



Dat idjit don't know nothing about geo cathing ......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> I hate that Bama is workin' and missin' this game. He's going to hate he missed it.



Did you dvr it?


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you dvr it?



I think so. I realized at the beginning of the second half that it wasn't recording even though I set it to record. Since I haven't changed channels any during the game, I hope it recorded the whole thing when I hit record. We'll see later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> I think so. I realized at the beginning of the second half that it wasn't recording even though I set it to record. Since I haven't changed channels any during the game, I hope it recorded the whole thing when I hit record. We'll see later.



I doubt it. Espn will run a replay of it, but it will most likely be around 2am in the next few days when they do it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> I think so. I realized at the beginning of the second half that it wasn't recording even though I set it to record. Since I haven't changed channels any during the game, I hope it recorded the whole thing when I hit record. We'll see later.





Jeff C. said:


> I doubt it. Espn will run a replay of it, but it will most likely be around 2am in the next few days when they do it.



Bubbette, I just looked at ESPN's schedule and it's airing again @ 3:30 in the am.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 7, 2013)

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Another one bites the dust.


Congrats to the Bamer Fans!!

Good representation for the SEC!!


----------



## slip (Jan 8, 2013)

My lady boss will be real happy with tonights game, shes a big bama fan ... I admit i watched the first part of it even though im not big into football. 


Just sitting here doing nothing and for only a few seconds my heart skips into hypermode or something and i get a instant head rush and flow of adrenaline .... Lord, dont start back now.


----------



## kracker (Jan 8, 2013)

slip said:


> My lady boss will be real happy with tonights game, shes a big bama fan ... I admit i watched the first part of it even though im not big into football.
> 
> 
> Just sitting here doing nothing and for only a few seconds my heart skips into hypermode or something and i get a instant head rush and flow of adrenaline .... Lord, dont start back now.


Keep an eye on it Slip


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2013)

Well the forecast is for lots of coffee flowing


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 8, 2013)

Gobblin, I will gladly take some of your coffee today.

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you drivelers today.

Congratulations to Alabama for showing that high school team just how to play the game of football last night.  It was evident from the very first series that Notre Dame should have NEVER been in that arena to begin with.  They would do well to be even in the top 25 of college football this year.

It surely wasn't fun to get a really bad case of explosive diarrhea during the second quarter of last night's game and then it continued until the game's ending.  Kind of reminded me of Notre Dame as they were getting it beat out them too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the forecast is for lots of coffee flowing





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I will gladly take some of your coffee today.
> 
> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you drivelers today.
> 
> ...



mornin fellers! today is my tewzdy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin fellers! today is my tewzdy



What a coinkidink. It's mine too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, i couldn't have asked for a more dominating performance by the Tide last night. Unfortunately, i had an emergency case to do that started about 7pm and finished about 1130pm. I was going insane sitting there wondering what was happening but one of the anesthesiologist would come in and give me updates, Got home just after midnight and watched the entire game that Bubbette had Tivo'd. Yes, i am incredibly tired right now and have another 12+ hour day ahead, but MAN! It was so worth it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i couldn't have asked for a more dominating performance by the Tide last night. Unfortunately, i had an emergency case to do that started about 7pm and finished about 1130pm. I was going insane sitting there wondering what was happening but one of the anesthesiologist would come in and give me updates, Got home just after midnight and watched the entire game that Bubbette had Tivo'd. Yes, i am incredibly tired right now and have another 12+ hour day ahead, but MAN! It was so worth it.



I did the same thang..... boy i am so glad i had that emergency case or i woulda run out of beer!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 8, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Am I the Kang?





KyDawg said:


> Hey String I figured you be out geocatching tonight.


I ain't been fishin' in a while, I might geocatch a few in 'tween duck and turkey season though.


rydert said:


> Dat idjit don't know nothing about geo cathing ......



Hey, I watch Nat Geo all da time!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2013)

To anybody who frequents the waterfowl forum. Tread lightly, not just for a while, but from here on out, permanently. Enough is enough. 

I`m not kiddin`.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2013)

Mornin kids.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)

Morning gang. My deer huntin is coming down to the wire. Need one more.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> Dem deers were walking dis afternoon .......rydert. scores! !!!


  I didnt see squat



Nicodemus said:


> To anybody who frequents the waterfowl forum. Tread lightly, not just for a while, but from here on out, permanently. Enough is enough.
> 
> I`m not kiddin`.


 I normally never go in there but they must really act up to get you to come over here still huffin and a puffin. 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....


Jeffro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I didnt see squat
> 
> I normally never go in there but they must really act up to get you to come over here still huffin and a puffin.
> 
> Jeffro



10-4   There's several neighborhoods round here I just don't venture into......mornin Mudro


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Go Dawgs!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> To anybody who frequents the waterfowl forum. Tread lightly, not just for a while, but from here on out, permanently. Enough is enough.
> 
> I`m not kiddin`.


 it musta really gotten bad!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....


 Helllooooo darlin'......................


mudracing101 said:


> Morning gang. My deer huntin is coming down to the wire. Need _*TWO*_ more.


 Fixed it for ya, don't look like I'm gonna get one neither! 
I have ONE freezer ready thanks to my best bud in S.C.!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it musta really gotten bad!
> 
> Helllooooo darlin'......................
> 
> ...



I see how it is


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Go Dawgs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it musta really gotten bad!
> 
> Helllooooo darlin'......................
> 
> ...



Well, Helllllllo there!! 



blood on the ground said:


> I see how it is



 See above


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it musta really gotten bad!
> 
> Helllooooo darlin'......................
> 
> ...



Nic's just tired of cleaning up over there, same as me. Some people just have to learn the hard way.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I see how it is


 I wanna see a dead deer pic.......... 


rhbama3 said:


> Nic's just tired of cleaning up over there, same as me. Some people just have to learn the hard way.


 Them's some ruff folks over there!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2013)

What i miss?


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What i miss?



Nics mad............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2013)

Glad you were able to catch the game, Bama. They proved that ND did not belong in that game.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)

Nics always mad, Grumpy , or something to that effect.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm ready for lunch.


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2013)

rydert said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready for lunch.


me too, where we goin?


rydert said:


>





hdm03 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> me too, where we goin?



mexican , enchilada's


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2013)

leftova chicken and rice......................


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2013)

I can't decide


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I can't decide



You can go eat mexican with us.


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I can't decide



Burger Kang?.............


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2013)

I be Kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)

Two more till king


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)

too late already a king


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> me too, where we goin?


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2013)

All hail rydert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


kang


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> All hail rydert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> kang



all hail da deer killa kang rydert!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2013)

is it vodka o’clock yet?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> mexican , enchilada's


 you took too long, pulled out the left over deer steak burger, steak fries & stuffed squash......


rydert said:


> leftova chicken and rice......................





hdm03 said:


> I can't decide





rydert said:


> Burger Kang?.............



 yeah, he's a regular Burger King Associate!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 sowwy sista!


blood on the ground said:


> is it vodka o’clock yet?


If you're pourin, I'm drankin!


----------



## slip (Jan 8, 2013)

jan
12
 P Cloudy 
77°
56°




NOOOOO


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2013)

slip said:


> jan
> 12
> P Cloudy
> 77°
> ...


 I know, I sooooo wanted cool weather this weekend!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



You feelin betta?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2013)

Bought Dawn a Bausch dishwasher, waiting on the fella to come install it . . .


Venison cubed steak and biscuits !!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> all hail da deer killa kang rydert!



I realized a couple of things yesterday afternoon............
1) can't see as good as I use to
2) can't hear as good as I use to

I look around to my right....see nothing,look to my left,see nothing......look back to my right, deer everywhere........and I still don't know where they came from


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Jan 8, 2013)

Deer poppers


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You feelin betta?



Much. Thank you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bought Dawn a Bausch dishwasher, waiting on the fella to come install it . . .
> 
> 
> Venison cubed steak and biscuits !!!



Road kill deer stew, pickled okry!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Much. Thank you.






Glad you're back !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)

Belly full, need a nap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Much. Thank you.



Glad to hear it....missed ya!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bought Dawn a _*Bausch *_dishwasher, waiting on the fella to come install it . . .
> Venison cubed steak and biscuits !!!


 I thought they made contact lens!


rydert said:


> I realized a couple of things yesterday afternoon............
> 1) can't see as good as I use to
> 2) can't hear as good as I use to
> 
> I look around to my right....see nothing,look to my left,see nothing......look back to my right, deer everywhere........and I still don't know where they came from


they neek up on you!


Hittin Bombs said:


> Deer poppers


recipe?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Much. Thank you.


  


mudracing101 said:


> Belly full, need a nap.


Got a guy from 5 Star here now, want me to catch a ride back with him............ oh snap, I can't, got the office by myself!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad you're back !!!





Jeff C. said:


> Glad to hear it....missed ya!



awwwwww fanks guys.

Got better just in time to smack some ducks this weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2013)

well the hack an slash jobs has stopped for now... us folks that still have a job took a really big pay cutt!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> well the hack an slash jobs has stopped for now... us folks that still have a job took a really big pay cutt!



Good deal blood, glad for ya.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> awwwwww fanks guys.
> 
> Got better just in time to smack some _*ducks *_this weekend.


 you gonna slay them ducks then head to Cheehaw, RIGHT?!?!?!


blood on the ground said:


> well the hack an slash jobs has stopped for now... us folks that still have a job took a really big pay cutt!


 dang, I hate that for ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> awwwwww fanks guys.
> 
> Got better just in time to smack some ducks this weekend.



 Somebody has to keep this place  












blood on the ground said:


> well the hack an slash jobs has stopped for now... us folks that still have a job took a really big pay cutt!



Glad to hear you hung on.....even with a paycut!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't stop  at Jeff's aviator.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> well the hack an slash jobs has stopped for now... us folks that still have a job took a really big pay cutt!


Glad that's ova. H22 was telling me bout it when I was sick. Glad you still got a job   


Keebs said:


> you gonna slay them ducks then head to Cheehaw, RIGHT?!?!?!
> dang, I hate that for ya!



Now Keebs, I can't over do it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Can't stop  at Jeff's aviator.



 Glad somebody liked it!! How bout the sigline?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad that's ova. H22 was telling me bout it when I was sick. Glad you still got a job
> 
> 
> Now Keebs, I can't over do it.


 you just ride, I'll make sure The Mister gets you down here & I'll take over once he gets you there.............. srsly, you sure you even need to duck hunt?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad somebody liked it!! How bout the sigline?


 &  to both!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad somebody liked it!! How bout the sigline?





Keebs said:


> you just ride, I'll make sure The Mister gets you down here & I'll take over once he gets you there.............. srsly, you sure you even need to duck hunt?



I really had to think twice about going, then I saw the weather was gonna be like summer so I won't get chilled.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I really had to think twice about going, then I saw the weather was gonna be like summer so I won't get chilled.


 NOT that I am pleased you're still gonna go, just that you FEEL up to going........


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> I realized a couple of things yesterday afternoon............
> 1) can't see as good as I use to
> 2) can't hear as good as I use to
> 
> I look around to my right....see nothing,look to my left,see nothing......look back to my right, deer everywhere........and I still don't know where they came from





Least you shot straight!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 8, 2013)

Afternoon everyone...sure was a very good game for Bama fans last night!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Least you shot straight!


 so he SAYS, he ain't posted no deer down pic yet.......


boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everyone...sure was a very good game for Bama fans last night!


 Hiya Bob!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2013)

whats fer suppa tonight? i gots ta hurry an figure it out before the lil women tries ta help out by cookin sumthin!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Least you shot straight!



No tellin...he said they were everywhere, mighta just shot up in there amongst'em!! 



boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everyone...sure was a very good game for Bama fans last night!



Howdy budddd!! 



blood on the ground said:


> whats fer suppa tonight? i gots ta hurry an figure it out before the lil women tries ta help out by cookin sumthin!!



Prolly leftovers....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> awwwwww fanks guys.
> 
> Got better just in time to smack some ducks this weekend.


 ducks



blood on the ground said:


> well the hack an slash jobs has stopped for now... us folks that still have a job took a really big pay cutt!


Well thats good news, i meant bad news,, but good news.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I really had to think twice about going, then I saw the weather was gonna be like summer so I won't get chilled.


You'll feel better when you whack some ducks



stringmusic said:


> Least you shot straight!


Thats right



boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everyone...sure was a very good game for Bama fans last night!






Keebs said:


> so he SAYS, he ain't posted no deer down pic yet.......
> 
> Hiya Bob!



you have a point, aint seen no pics


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> whats fer suppa tonight? i gots ta hurry an figure it out before the lil women tries ta help out by cookin sumthin!!



cold beer


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> cold beer


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> cold beer



sammiches in da can!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> cold beer



feels good on a sore throat


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> feels good on a sore throat



kwit yer cryin.... me an mista H think you were faykin anyway


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> sammiches in da can!!!



Or bottle 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> feels good on a sore throat



Why yes it does   It is the cure for the common cold and other horrible diseases


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> kwit yer cryin.... me an mista H think you were faykin anyway







hdm03 said:


> Or bottle
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes it does   It is the cure for the common cold and other horrible diseases


yep.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep.



 kiddin, dont choot me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> sammiches in da can!!!



I've heard supper in the can but not sammwiches


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> kiddin, dont choot me!





mudracing101 said:


> I've heard supper in the can but not sammwiches



Told ya. Even Mud agrees.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)

Get set


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> so he SAYS, he ain't posted no deer down pic yet.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)

get ready


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)

King


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> View attachment 709205


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2013)

Awww Hail Kang Mud


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 8, 2013)

slip said:


> jan
> 12
> P Cloudy
> 77°
> ...



It seems that Mother Nature got Bama's call schedule mixed up. Usually it's cold and perfect hunting weather when he's on call. 



boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everyone...sure was a very good game for Bama fans last night!



*ROLL TIDE ROLL*


----------



## rydert (Jan 8, 2013)

Aww hail kang mud!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2013)

awwwwwww hail. I'm outta here.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> View attachment 709205





mudracing101 said:


> King





mrs. hornet22 said:


> awwwwwww hail. I'm outta here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> View attachment 709205


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> awwwwwww hail. I'm outta here.


bye



Keebs said:


>



quit your pokin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2013)

Home alone, still waiting on the my bud to install dishwasher, I may be dwunk by the time he gets here, hope he doesn't need my assistance . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> bye
> 
> 
> 
> quit your pokin


 but it's so much fun!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Home alone, still waiting on the my bud to install dishwasher, I may be dwunk by the time he gets here, hope he doesn't need my assistance . . .


 you still ain't answered me.............


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Keebs, Jeffro, Bubbette, String, Mud, Cricket, Quack...ah heck...Hi everybody!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi Keebs, Jeffro, Bubbette, String, Mud, Cricket, Quack, *hdm03*...ah heck...Hi everybody!



Why hello boneboy


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Jan 8, 2013)

lol


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> View attachment 709205


And this whole time I wuz thankin' that was yo' dog in yo' avatar...... it was you!!!!!!!!


No wonder you like SPAM so much. 


mudracing101 said:


> get ready


You da kang 


boneboy96 said:


> Hi Keebs, Jeffro, Bubbette, String, Mud, Cricket, Quack...ah heck...Hi everybody!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm gonna sneak out and go get in a tree, peace out.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King



Might I add, yo' magisty, that is a fine lookin' ride in yo' avatar!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi Keebs, Jeffro, Bubbette, String, Mud, Cricket, Quack...ah heck...Hi everybody!


Helllooooo, ~again~


mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna sneak out and go get in a tree, peace out.


~~~~Fine, I'm leaving too!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 8, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi Keebs, Jeffro, Bubbette, String, Mud, Cricket, Quack...ah heck...Hi everybody!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> but it's so much fun!
> 
> you still ain't answered me.............







Whut'd you ax me ???




Hiya Crickett, looking forward to getting the sign you made for us !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2013)

Hiya Pop's, didja get my PM ?????


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2013)

Evening Quack how are things in the MON?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whut'd you ax me ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y'all should have it by tomorrow! I really hope y'all like it! 

I gotta make us another one to go on the wall downstairs! I just can't decide what I want on it yet! I'll post a pic of it when I get it done though.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 8, 2013)

I guess Katherine Webb is the new FSU Cowgirls.    

Has anyone realized yet that Brent Musburger is a dirty old man?   

Pretty girl, good game.  



Although I sure wish I was off this Friday so I'd have THREE days to finish out the season, I just found out I'll have three day weekends for a while starting next week.  Gonna be filling in at a Doctor's office in Adel.  At least this weekend I can concentrate on the deer and then use those days for the piggies. 

The even BETTER news is that my trip to Atlanta for company orientation has been postponed... until February. 

I hate Atlanta. I hate driving in Atlanta. I have driving in nasty wintry crud. I hate driving in Atlanta in nasty wintry crud even more. 

It's okay Mrs. Rose (whom I love dearly), move me from cold and white knuckled to freezing and begging for a chauffeur.    

Any volunteers?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Y'all should have it by tomorrow! I really hope y'all like it!
> 
> I gotta make us another one to go on the wall downstairs! I just can't decide what I want on it yet! I'll post a pic of it when I get it done though.



What sign? Kinda like a Beauty and the Beast theme?   


I wanna see.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What sign? Kinda like a Beauty and the Beast theme?
> 
> 
> I wanna see.



 
No but I almost made him a Twista Champ sign for him to display so proudly! 

Here's the one I did make him:
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7502997&postcount=1


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No but I almost made him a Twista Champ sign for him to display so proudly!
> 
> Here's the one I did make him:
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7502997&postcount=1



Oh girl that is purdy!!! 

Can't hide talent.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 8, 2013)

Heeeeyyyy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2013)

Evenin kids.....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 8, 2013)

...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ...



Where's yours?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ...



Heeeellllloooooo!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2013)

Evening youngins down south, hope yall had a fine day.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Oh girl that is purdy!!!
> 
> Can't hide talent.



 Thank you! There really ain't nuttin' to it! Just some wood & paint & a little sandin'!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins down south, hope yall had a fine day.



Backatcha Pops!! 



Crickett said:


> Thank you! There really ain't nuttin' to it! Just some wood & paint & a little sandin'!



Great work on the sign, Crikett!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 8, 2013)

Raylan is on.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's yours?



In prep



Tag-a-long said:


> Heeeellllloooooo!!







turtlebug said:


> Raylan is on.



And


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am so ready to be off call! Just walked in and about to eat some groceries and then call it a night. I feel like i could sleep 24 hours straight. Justified is tivo'd so i'll watch it tomorrow night.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Raylan is on.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Backatcha Pops!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great work on the sign, Crikett!!



Thanks Jeff! 


I'm sittin' here watchin' The Help! Y'all ever seen that? It's pretty darn good! I dang near lost it @ "Two Slice Hilly"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2013)

Crickett, your signs look really nice. Yo do purty work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Jeff!
> 
> 
> I'm sittin' here watchin' The Help! Y'all ever seen that? It's pretty darn good! I dang near lost it @ "Two Slice Hilly"



YW!! 

Yep....my wife made me watch it one night, I did love that part!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Crickett, your signs look really nice. Yo do purty work.



Thanks Nic! 



Jeff C. said:


> YW!!
> 
> Yep....my wife made me watch it one night, I did love that part!



I had to watch it alone. I know my husband wouldn't sit thru it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> In prep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I guess Katherine Webb is the new FSU Cowgirls.
> 
> Has anyone realized yet that Brent Musburger is a dirty old man?
> 
> ...



I thought you was comin' up here this weekend. That's what Bama told me. 



Crickett said:


> Thanks Jeff!
> 
> 
> I'm sittin' here watchin' The Help! Y'all ever seen that? It's pretty darn good! I dang near lost it @ "Two Slice Hilly"



We are too. But we're watching the recorded version.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Raylan is on.



Had to google that!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2013)

From the look on the calendar it is hump day.  It is only up hill one way.  after all the bumps from yesterday it should be a breeze. 

Well to get the day started here is a little pick me up


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the coffee Gobblin.  I see that you didn't get any sleep for sure.

Yep, it is already Hump Day so it is time for the rest of you to get up and get humping off to work today.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2013)

The Kang.  

Bids his subjects a Good Morning.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2013)

Mornin kang pigmy


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I've heard supper in the can but not sammwiches



beer is made from the same things bread is made from....almost anyway 

IDJIT 



mornin y'all........today could be my friday due to cut backs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2013)

Pfffffffffffffft


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pfffffffffffffft



really???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> really???



Has not had his morning java.


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2013)

morning ever body....................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Has not had his morning java.



Actually I'm three cups into it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2013)

good merning folks; today is my Wednesday


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The Kang.
> 
> Bids his subjects a Good Morning.



You da kang!!


Moanin' everybody

Wonder when somebody is gonna finally start payin' me to hunt every day? Sittin' in front of a 'puter all day stanks!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Done got some new toys, huh 

Mornin kids....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2013)

,----- sausage cheese biskit wiff MUSTARD and a powerade from Golden Pantry. Just what da doctor ordered.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2013)

Coffee an poptart with a side of white chocolate coconut candy.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Done got some new toys, huh
> 
> Mornin kids....


 I copied it from Miguel, I think it needs to be added to the regulars, myself!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> ,----- sausage cheese biskit wiff MUSTARD and a powerade from Golden Pantry. Just what da doctor ordered.


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ,----- sausage cheese biskit wiff MUSTARD and a powerade from Golden Pantry. Just what da doctor ordered.



somebody say MUSTARD


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Coffee an poptart with a side of white chocolate coconut candy.



No mustard??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2013)

wishin i was fishin right now


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> wishin i was fishin right now


 me too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> me too!



bottom dwellers or bucket mouths? 

i would like ta have me a big stranger of cat fish my self! filet them jokers up and deep fry'm!  make some homemade fries ,hush puppies, coleslaw... mmmmmmm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> me too!


Turtlebug aint gonna be happy bout your new avatar. She done posted a whole thread bout cruelty to tutles. Juss sayin.


blood on the ground said:


> bottom dwellers or bucket mouths?
> 
> i would like ta have me a big stranger of cat fish my self! filet them jokers up and deep fry'm!  make some homemade fries ,hush puppies, coleslaw... mmmmmmm


 You're killin me.
Man that sounds good.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> bottom dwellers or bucket mouths?
> 
> i would like ta have me a big stranger of cat fish my self! filet them jokers up and deep fry'm!  make some homemade fries ,hush puppies, coleslaw... mmmmmmm


either or both, love catching cat's the way they fight!  and of course they eat well too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Turtlebug aint gonna be happy bout your new avatar. She done posted a whole thread bout cruelty to tutles. Juss sayin.


 I think it's "In Tribute"......... he's just goin for a ride.........


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I think it's "In Tribute"......... he's just goin for a ride.........



I kinda feel like dat turtle today..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The Kang.
> 
> Bids his subjects a Good Morning.


Kang 



blood on the ground said:


> beer is made from the same things bread is made from....ALMOST anyway
> 
> IDJIT
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pfffffffffffffft


back at ya



rydert said:


> morning ever body....................


Mornin


hdm03 said:


> good merning folks; today is my Wednesday


mine too morning



stringmusic said:


> You da kang!!
> 
> 
> Moanin' everybody
> ...


morning


Keebs said:


>






Hooked On Quack said:


>


morning


Jeff C. said:


> Done got some new toys, huh
> 
> Mornin kids....


Jeffro


mrs. hornet22 said:


> ,----- sausage cheese biskit wiff MUSTARD and a powerade from Golden Pantry. Just what da doctor ordered.






Hankus said:


> Coffee an poptart with a side of white chocolate coconut candy.


sausage bis. with mustard


blood on the ground said:


> wishin i was fishin right now


morning



rydert said:


> somebody say MUSTARD


MUSTARD


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Turtlebug aint gonna be happy bout your new avatar. She done posted a whole thread bout cruelty to tutles. Juss sayin.::ke



Poor turtle



Morning everybody


Stupid 30 smiley limitations


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> either or both, love catching cat's the way they fight!  and of course they eat well too!
> 
> I think it's "In Tribute"......... he's just goin for a ride.........



Long as he don't fall off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Kang
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You da MQ Kang!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You da MQ Kang!!



That's what I was thinkin. LAWD makes my head spin. Kinda like that poor turtle. 
Reckon what record he's spinning too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Might I add, yo' magisty, that is a fine lookin' ride in yo' avatar!!


Thanks pal 


Crickett said:


> No but I almost made him a Twista Champ sign for him to display so proudly!
> 
> Here's the one I did make him:
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7502997&postcount=1


Kewl, looks good


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Thanks for the coffee Gobblin.  I see that you didn't get any sleep for sure.
> 
> Yep, it is already Hump Day so it is time for the rest of you to get up and get humping off to work today.



Morning to you sir


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You da MQ Kang!!






mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I was thinkin. LAWD makes my head spin. Kinda like that poor turtle.
> Reckon what record he's spinning too.



Thats what i was thinking, hope the poor lil feller dont fall off.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> I kinda feel like dat turtle today..........


 I know, me too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Long as he don't fall off.


 duct tape!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I was thinkin. LAWD makes my head spin. Kinda like that poor turtle.
> Reckon what record he's spinning too.





mudracing101 said:


> Kewl, looks good


 I haz a Crickett *original* too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I haz a Crickett *original* too!



Really??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Turtlebug aint gonna be happy bout your new avatar. She done posted a whole thread bout cruelty to tutles. Juss sayin.
> 
> You're killin me.
> Man that sounds good.



its going to happen this weekend at my house 

we will be using Marcel Ledbetters fried fish recipe.....HAAAWWW!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Really??


 


blood on the ground said:


> its going to happen this weekend at my house
> 
> we will be using Marcel Ledbetters fried fish recipe.....HAAAWWW!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2013)

This one's 'bout done . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2013)

moanin, people....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin, people....



Mornin Bama.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2013)

Reckon I'll go over to brother's house and give him a hand, y'all have a good'un


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Bama.



Morning, Kang!
Reckon i'll get some deer burger out of the freezer. Need to make some jerky for the weekend. Gonna try this "whiskey pepper" flavor too.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



somebody better put a bucket on their head and start thinking of a ne thread. I'm gonna fix a cup of coffee and when i get back, dis one gonna be locked.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Kang!
> Reckon i'll get some deer burger out of the freezer. Need to make some jerky for the weekend. Gonna try this "whiskey pepper" flavor too.


Gonna try to break in dads new dehydrator soon


hdm03 said:


>






rhbama3 said:


> somebody better put a bucket on their head and start thinking of a ne thread. I'm gonna fix a cup of coffee and when i get back, dis one gonna be locked.



Last post, lock it ,now , quick, lock it , quick, now


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2013)

Yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey, lock it now


----------

